#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-18
<dmcglone> here's a site using drupal 7 and it has 2 images in the article. why can't I do this
<dmcglone> http://santamaria.com.pa/santa-maria
<dmcglone> matter of fact that page has a bunch of pictures on it
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<canthus13> blargh.
<Derath-Srvr> too quiet
<Cheri703> passport came today!
<Cheri703> :D
<Derath-Srvr> congrats!
<Derath-Srvr> Nothing like finding out you've been practicing things all wrong for the past 4 weeks... lol
<Derath-Srvr> Laters all!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-19
<dmcglone> Hmmm awful quiet in here
<canthus13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjMnUk6VWVs
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<canthus13> dmcglone: I love the Mighty Mighty Bosstones. :)
<dmcglone> I've heard of them, but never heard them
 * canthus13 has seen them live several times. 
<canthus13> Funny thing is they're older than me, but I'm too old to go to one of their shows now.
 * BiosElement waves
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Cheri703> hi
<thafreak> Ok...
<thafreak> so who's going to this: http://www.jumpstartinc.org/Resources/Events/Details.html?EventID=880
<thafreak> "Entrepreneurship for Engineers"
<Derath-Srvr> Nope
<dmcglone> Hey all. Anyone know how I can modify my hosts file to use 2 different IP's but point to the same hostname?
<Derath-Srvr> Wouldn't it just be a new line, the ip address and the localhost or something?
<Derath-Srvr> (unsure)
<dmcglone> Derath-Srvr: I tried that, it never loads :-/
<Derath-Srvr> same or different interfaces?
<dmcglone> Ah I got it, I forgot I can't connect to my home network IP at the moment, so I switched the order of the 2 IP's
<dmcglone> I'm at the doctor right now with my kid :-/
<Derath-Srvr> #gm Ah
<dmcglone> now when I get home, both IP's *should* work
<Derath-Srvr> err... disregard #gm... wrong chan for that tag...
<dmcglone> I'm having fun here messing around with this stuff. from now on i'll never be board when I leave home :-)
<canthus13> don't think you can do failover with a hosts file...
<BiosElement> canthus13: Sure? I thought I'd seen hosts files with like "localhost    127.0.0.1, 127.0.0.2" or something like that. I may be totally mistaken though
<dmcglone> It seems to be working :-)
<dmcglone> I'll confirm when  I get home
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I love that stuff :)
<Cheri703> I just have one that's home and one that's "out"
<canthus13> BiosElement: Could be.  I'll have to look into the hosts file documentation.  I thought it was just a simple list of IPs and corresponding names.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-20
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone1> Hi Cheri703 earlier I was at the doctor, I see that you wrote "I love that stuff" what was you referring to?
<canthus13> blargh.
<dmcglone> blargh blargh
<dmcglone> I've got stackes of unlabeled CD's I gotta go through :-/
<canthus13> Heh. I hate that. :P
<canthus13> Freaking mystery CDs.
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> so far I've found like 4 10.10 CD's I forgot I had
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Wow.
<canthus13> I did that 'til I started using USB install for everything.
<dmcglone> Thats what I'm gonna do. I didn't know about the USB install until I got my netbook a few months ago :-/
<Cheri703> my alerts on xchat are being weird tonight
<dmcglone> what are they doing?
<Cheri703> not showing up sometimes
<dmcglone> I see
 * canthus13 never has that problem.
<dmcglone> neither do I ;-)
 * canthus13 hugs irssi. :)
<Cheri703> yeah yeah
<Cheri703> I've been having various little issues while running from my external hdd
<Cheri703> but my netbook should be shipping back tomorrow :) not sure when I'll get it, but still :)
<dmcglone> well got that done pretty quick
<dmcglone> most of the CD's were just backup's that I already have
<SkrappJaw> Cheri703: You lurking?
<SkrappJaw> Cheri703_: You lurking?
<Cheri703_> yuppers
<SkrappJaw> sweet
<SkrappJaw> hey, remember we talked about a different day for Ubu hour?
<Cheri703> yeah
<SkrappJaw> I'm gonna be doing more with the my churches worship team and we use thursdays for rehearsal.
<Cheri703> ok, are you coming this week?
<SkrappJaw> Ya.
<Cheri703> kk, we can talk about it then. I would be open to doing it a different night
<SkrappJaw> coolies
<Cheri703> I think Unit193 has said mondays don't work for him, so probably tuesday? that seems most likely
<SkrappJaw> ya
<SkrappJaw> that would be gool
<SkrappJaw> good*
<SkrappJaw> tues works for katie also.
<Cheri703> kk, we can probably do that
<Cheri703> we'll discuss further on thursday :)
<SkrappJaw> right on.
<Cheri703> blargh
<canthus13> ++
<canthus13> Nice storms tonight...
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> really rough out
<canthus13> Not *that* bad... I've seen worse.  Hell, I've seen lots worse here in ohio.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I need money :(
<canthus13> :(
<canthus13> Me too.
<canthus13> We could knock over a liquor store...
<Cheri703> might work
<canthus13> My stupid dog is barking at the lightning...
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> that's fortunately the ONE thing my dogs don't bark at
<Cheri703> that and doorbells
<Cheri703> we've never had one, so they have NO association with it
<Cheri703> our dogs growing up would bark if they heard one on tv
<canthus13> Mine does too.
<canthus13> Of course... she's getting senile now.  she gets lost walking across the living room sometimes.
<Cheri703> :/
<Unit193> TWC, I hate/love you....
<Cheri703> why's that Unit193 ?
<Cheri703> I'm having temperature issues and I'm annoyed
<Unit193> Love: 500+KB/s Hate: Going to hate it in 2 weeks when it's removed...
<Cheri703> why are you getting rid of it?
<Unit193> TWC gave a free speed upgrade
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> Normal is 90+/-
<Unit193> Didn't you get it?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> "Speed Preview – April 20-30"
<Cheri703> no idea. I haven't noticed a difference
<Cheri703> we normally have like 10kbps or something
<Cheri703> bah Mbps
<canthus13> Meh. most people can't tell the difference between 4mbit and 50mbit.  The average user browses the web and that's about it.
<canthus13> Even the average power user isn't ognna tell the difference between 10 and 20 unless they're paying attention to their download speeds.
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
<thafreak> YO!
<paultag> yo thafreak
<thafreak> ok, so who here is up on their black hat skillz...
<thafreak> set up a separate dmz net at home...I want to make sure bad guys can't get out of the dmz net...
<thafreak> so has openvas replaced nessus?
<thafreak> where's canthus13 when you need him...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<canthus13> right here.
<canthus13> but Not really... OpenVAS is the FOSS version of Nessus. Nessus is still quite active.
 * canthus13 is just now getting into using OpenVAS.
<thafreak> so nessus wasn't opensource?
<canthus13> Nope.
<thafreak> huh, I never knew...
<canthus13> It has a really obnoxious registration process that allows free personal use, but requires you to reregister with each install. (Which sucks if you use virtual machines and wipe 'em out a lot...)
<canthus13> That happens a lot because I break acktrack all the time.
<canthus13> backtrack*
<thafreak> I'm grabbing backtrack now...
<Cheri703> paultag: http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/04/20/funny-facebook-fails-pass-the-butter  (and yes, I'll likely keep sending you paula deen things when I see them :) )
<paultag> Cheri703: ahhhhhh!
<paultag> Cheri703: she haunts my dreams
<Cheri703> :D sorry
<paultag> creepy little bum :)
<paultag> Cheri703: oh no :)
<Cheri703> I can't help it, you are forever associated with paula deen in my mind paultag :)
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> I want/need to put 3rd party firmware on a crappy netgear router
<Unit193> Cheri703: http://tomatousb.org/doc:build-types and if it's not there: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Cheri703> neither :(
<Cheri703> I need to make it be a wireless bridge
<Cheri703> ah, nvm, the current wireless router there is a wrt54g, so I will just put this POS in there and use that as the bridge
<canthus13> dd-wrt is simple and easy.  Oh.. which netgear router?
<Cheri703> wgr614v6
<canthus13> Hmm.. thought the v6 supported dd-wrt.  I have a v7 that doesn't....
<Cheri703> yeah, as long as the wrt54g isn't v7 (apparently) we should be good with that
<Cheri703> nope, v8 does
<canthus13> Ah. work in progress.
 * canthus13 has an e2000 and a WRT300N with DD-wrt installed.
<canthus13> I would have returned the e2000 if DD-wrt hadn't worked.. stupid thing was dumping my laptop every 5 minutes with the stock firmware.
<Cheri703> yeah, my router is one version off from supporting it :( next one will DEFINITELY support it
<canthus13> Cheri703: the linksys e2000 supports it well. I was quite surprised. :)
 * canthus13 picked one up for about 65 bucks at wal-mart the other day.
<Cheri703> good to know :) I put it on my dad's old belkin a few months ago, first time using it. tried to convince him I should take it home, but I was setting it up so he could have wifi out in his workshop
<canthus13> Belkin is total crap with stock firmware...
<thafreak> some routers are coming with dd-wrt pre-installed now
<thafreak> mostly the not-so-well-known brands
<canthus13> Buffalo does, I think.
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/wireless-n-routers-access-points/
<canthus13> Natty has to be the slooooowest install I've ever done.
<canthus13> AAAAARGGGH!!! This is slower than a windows install!
<Unit193> Went normal for me with Xubuntu...
<canthus13> I killed it after 45 minutes and it was still at 30%.  Seems to be an issue with btrfs.
<canthus13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/601299
<Unit193> [14:15:17] < charlie-tca> alternate images install good today; all desktop images for Ubuntu and Xubuntu fail to install
 * canthus13 is gonna try partitioning differently.
<canthus13> I'll tr the alternate image if this doesn't yield anything.
<canthus13> Meh. even ext4 is amazingly slow... it's more than just the filesystem.
<paultag> canthus13: it broke 4 of my hard drives
<paultag> canthus13: I swiched motherbords, mfgrs, models and SATA ports every time
<paultag> canthus13: the only thing that stayed constant was ext4, using btrfs, works great
<canthus13> Weird.
<paultag> yeah
<canthus13> I'm attempting to install it on a VM right now.
<canthus13> Crazy slow, though. :(
<paultag> aye
<canthus13> Fuck it. stuck on installing core packages... about 1% every 20 seconds.
<paultag> off to my flight. one love
<paultag> <3 canthus13
<paultag> cheer up
<canthus13> Where you headed?
<paultag> canthus13: BOS
<paultag> canthus13: sitting in the airport now
<canthus13> Ah. Have fun.
<paultag> on my battery-less netbook
<paultag> canthus13: aye, will do
 * paultag waves
<paultag> one love
<Cheri703> is it horrible that when paultag says "one love" I think of raising cane's chicken fingers? I LOVE them and I miss them :( there are a few food options that mansfield lacks, and that is a major one
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> http://www.raisingcanes.com/
 * Cheri703 could do with some chicken fingers right about now
<canthus13> decided to try debian netinst to do desktop.....
<Cammaaron> hello
<Cammaaron> Where everyone at the ubuntu hour at panera bread?
<canthus13> ...? What?
<Cammaaron> there is suppose to be a columbus ubuntu hour today at the panera bread at OSU
<Cammaaron> can't find them
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> Only event I know about is the loco meeting here at 8pm.
<Cammaaron> I know I am 15 minutes late, but I can't them.
<Cammaaron> Was it canceled or something?
<canthus13> I have no idea. I don't see anything in the ML, though. did you check the loco calendar?
<Cammaaron> yes, its on the calender
<canthus13> Dunno then.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-21
<charliebucket> exit
<skellat> A blast of a vuvuzela might echo resoundingly right now
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<skellat> Good evening
<Derath-Srvr> brb for the meeting, wife is calling for me
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, back
<jacob> sorry i'm late -- miss much?
<Derath-Srvr> Cammaaron, I had the same problem a couple weeks ago... co-worker and I showed up and no one was there...
<Derath-Srvr> Couldn't miss much when we were waiting on you jacob :)
<skellat> This is one of those very rare instances when I'm not at work and can be here!
<jacob> hehe :D
<jacob> gilbert: you around?
<jacob> i don't see itsafork
 * Cheri703 is here
<Derath-Srvr> Ya know, I haven't seen titim in a long time as well...
<jacob> Derath-Srvr: indeed
<Derath-Srvr> Unless he changed names... didn't agree with that one anyways
<jacob> heh heh
<jacob> i suppose we should get something going then, anyway :)
 * skellat wonders what the final attendee count will be
<jacob> first off, i'd like to apologize personally for being very... idle the past few months. coursework has been rather demanding, but i'm going to try to devote some more time to the loco
<thafreak> am i late?
<jacob> thafreak: nah, just starting (I was late ;)
<thafreak> cool
<gilch> so what exactly is planned for this columbus meeting in a couple weeks?
<jacob> the main reason for this meeting is to touch base with everyone on the status of the Columbus event, see where things are headed, and get things planned in a more concrete fashion.
<skellat> jacob: According to the mailing list we lost the April 30th date.  Do we have a new one set?
<jacob> skellat: not that I'm aware of. we can take this opportunity to select another date, however. :)
<Cheri703> I vote for a saturday
<Derath-Srvr> There was talk about doing it on Sunday the 1st...
<Derath-Srvr> (last that I heard from gilbert)
<jacob> Derath-Srvr: that's about as much as I know as well
<skellat> For any event we need to have some lead time to announce it, too.
<jacob> skellat: you are absolutely right
<Cheri703> dmcglone may have reserved the room on the 1st
<Cheri703> I can't remember
<thafreak> I thought some one reserved may 1?
<jacob> I don't believe anything is actually reserved at the moment. :/
<skellat> The last note from Gilbert that I saw was that we missed reserving anything and that Columbus Metropolitan Library is a little booked up right now.
<skellat> There was some limited chatter about needing to select an alternative venue
<jacob> ^. which we should definitely discuess
<jacob> discuss* I can't type today
 * Cheri703 is going to check logs to see if a room was actually reserved
<gilch> any idea how many people we are expecting to show?
<jacob> Cheri703: dmcglone emailed me about a week ago that the room hasn't been reserved, because we don't have a clear plan
<thafreak> yeah, check the irc logs...i swear some one typed the phrase, ok it's reserved
<skellat> jacob: I sent a husk of a press release to the council's list as it was since we didn't have a plan enunciated
<jacob> skellat: I saw, and it's very well written, thanks for that :)
<skellat> jacob: I just wish we had more to put in it!
<jacob> skellat: I'm with you. hence this meeting
<Cheri703> found it!
<Cheri703> Apr 14 20:26:45 <dmcglone>	Your meeting room request for Main Library 3rd Floor Board Room on Sunday, May 01, 2011, 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM has been received and is pending. You will be notified if there is a problem with the request.
<jacob> anyway, I'm all ears for the most part. by the end of this meeting, it'd be nice to have answers to the where, when, and how
<jacob> Cheri703: hmm.
<jacob> well then.
<Cheri703> I knew I'd seen it
<Cheri703> I mean, I'm sure it could be canceled if necessary
<jacob> that's more recent, for sure. in that case... we're good on that front. :P
<skellat> jacob: Did we ever hear that it was confirmed, though?  That's six days old.
<Cheri703> he didn't specify
<Cheri703> well, let me check the site to see if it's reserved
<jacob> good idea
<Cheri703> it shows a reservation in there from 1-5, so I'd say so (it doesn't say WHO has it, but that's probably us)
<jacob> it's likely; though we should probably get confirmation
<jacob> i'll send him an email if he doesn't appear tonight to ask
<Cheri703> jacob: when we get done with this topic, I have one thing for you about the website
<jacob> Cheri703: allrighty
<gilch> are we talking about the Columbus Metropolitan Library?
<Cheri703> yes, the main branch downtown
<jacob> ^
<jacob> anyway, assuming that's all reserved -- is there anything of note that we should set up for the event? (sorry I seem a bit out of the loop, I'm running on 2 hours of sleep :P)
<skellat> jacob: My crew won't be there as I've worked all of the 16 Sundays so far this year at my day job and only have #17 off because it is Easter
<Cheri703> this is the list of things provided there: Maximum Capacity: 30, Standard Fixtures: Microwave, Refrigerator, Sink, Whiteboard, Wireless access, Standard Equipment: Cables to connect laptops, LCD Projector, TV/DVD
<jacob> skellat: aww, that's too bad :/
<skellat> jacob: That being said, having a digital voice recorder on-hand would be useful for recording something or other to release on Burning Circle
<jacob> valid point
<Cheri703> I'm not sure about chairs/tables and such
<jacob> Cheri703: interesting, they don't list anything about that?
<Cheri703> Tables and chairs are available.
<Cheri703> it was on another page
<jacob> ah, ok. gooood. :)
<skellat> Okay, the room's max capacity is 30 so a microphone and voice recorder are going to be essential so that others can take part after the fact.  What sort of speaking and/or presentations do we want to see go down?
<skellat> State of the LoCo?
<skellat> The Joys of Unity?
<jacob> should we send out a call for speakers to the list or some sort?
<skellat> I would narrow down topic areas first.
<Cheri703> might toss in a suggestion box for ubucon at OLF...just a thought
<jacob> Cheri703: now that you mention it, I got an email about that today
<jacob> (in short, to start planning for that)
<skellat> How about: Suggestion Box For Ubucon with a member of the High Council facilitating, First Impressions Of Unity, 2-minute bits about projects attendees are working on...
<skellat> At least 10-15 minutes would be good for introductions at the start
<jacob> skellat: I like those ideas
<Cheri703> is there any loco budget for refreshments? at least beverages?
<skellat> Cheri703: As keeper of the funds, I should note that the High Council last told me to conserve the funds still on-hand for OLF2011 costs
<Cheri703> understandable
<gilch> i agree
<gilch> save for OLF
 * Derath-Srvr nods
<jacob> (I have no opinion on the matter, but OLF was the choice last time it was brought up in a meeting)
<Cheri703> perhaps it can be semi-potluck, finger foods/drinks/etc. nothing messy since we're responsible for clean-up
<skellat> That'll be for the best.  How about making it bringing cookies and bottled water?
<Cheri703> that works, I can bake something :)
<skellat> Cookies are usually the easiest to clean up
<Cheri703> yeah, also perhaps a "help clean up and we'll meet up somewhere to eat afterwards" since it's done at 5. just a thought
<jacob> +1
<gilch> if i remember correctly, i once saw somewhere on the community pages where we can post an event and you could post if you were attending or not.
<gilch> does that ring a bell to anyone?
<jacob> the LoCo directory has something like that.
<skellat> gilch: There was something for Global Jam for doing that but that wasn't on the team's server
<jacob> (afk for a moment)
<skellat> jacob: If that is available on the LoCo Directory then we need to plug that functionality hard so that we make use of it more
<Cheri703> as much as I hate it, perhaps a fb event could be made?
<skellat> Cheri703: Maybe.  I'd avoid that by getting a press release out to a few media outlets across the state so they could put it in their upcoming events calendar features.
<Cheri703> that'd work
<skellat> Cheri703: The easiest way to distribute the release would be for ReLoCo groups to send it onward to what they think are the bigger media outlets in their areas.  I figure hitting at least one newspaper and one radio station in each ReLoCo's area would provide decent coverage.
<gilch> loco.ubuntu.com/events
<skellat> gilch: Thank you for finding that!
<jacob> that is it
<skellat> If we can put the event there the press release can reflect that for people to find more info.
<jacob> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/910/detail/ <- registered an event stub
<skellat> Excellent.  I can get the press release edited later to reflect that.
<gilch> nice
<gilch> is it possible to get some CDs of Natty by then?
<jacob> gilch: CDs are in processing; they _should_ be shipped to Jon (itsafork) by the time the event comes
<Derath-Srvr> was thinking the same thing... I have an event coming up may 14th that i would need cds for
<skellat> Add a card table plus some purple tablecloth from a dollar store so that somebody could be set up outside the meeting room to distribute discs
<gilch> actually.. jacob, do you still have the banner from OLF last year?
<jacob> gilch: indeed I do
<skellat> That would work too
<jacob> can definitely bring that
<skellat> Optimally disc distribution would be a hook to get people inside to check out presentations, perhaps.
<jacob> indeed
<gilch> so what else?
<Cheri703> maybe print out a description of the talks, print out a flyer about ubuntu loco and/or print up business cards or something to also put on the table (talk descriptions could be taped to door or something)
<Derath-Srvr> I still have a box of business cards
<Cheri703> ok
<skellat> Cheri703: A general flyer about the LoCo would be good.  Even at the best planned academic conference, descriptions of talks & sessions are kept general in case things go madly off in all directions.
<Cheri703> yeah, true
<gilch> in my mind, i pictured the talks being a little less formal. i mean if someone has an idea of something they want to talk about, we can for sure advertise it...
<Cheri703> k
<gilch> but i dont think we need a 2:00 - 2:30, sam is giving a presentation on Unity...
<skellat> There should be a thread binding presentations together, though.
<gilch> or specifics like that
<skellat> I'd go for something thematic.  1300-1400 is hardcore discussion of Unity, 1400-1500 is more beginner-focused...
<jacob> I like the sound of that
<skellat> A "Q&A For The Curious" about Linux would probably be good too
<gilch> ok. i can live with that
<skellat> How about this: Q&A For The Curious then Overview of Natty then progressively more geeky themes
<skellat> I suppose that would kinda be like an in-person analogue to Open Week
<gilbert> hey, sorry i'm late for the meeting
<gilbert> (really late)
<Cheri703> we're still going :)
<jacob> gilbert: heya, what's up
<gilch> jacob: on a side note, i have to talk to you about cr-48 sometime
<jacob> gilch: mmm, yesss :D
<skellat> Can anybody recap for gilbert's benefit what we've thrashed out so far?
<jacob> fancy little device.
<gilbert> skellat: just scanned through the log, so i'm caught up
<gilch> yeah i almost bricked mine. :(
<gilbert> so, room is *not* reserved (at least by me)
<jacob> gilch: I haven't experimented much
<jacob> gilbert: dmcglone may have reserved it recently
<gilbert> jacob: ok, i'll follow-up with him
<jacob> gilbert: allrighty
<gilbert> in the meantime, it's coming up soon, and we don't really have a plan (and that's my fault since i've been so busy lately)
<gilbert> i wonder if we shouldn't push it back a few weeks?
<jacob> it's no one person's fault, we all really dropped the ball.
<gilch> gilbert: we kind of have a plan now
<jacob> and gilch is right to an extent :)
<gilbert> gilch: oh, what's that? i didn't pick that up from quickly scanning the chat
<skellat> gilbert: It involves a card table
<jacob> heh.
<Cheri703> we wouldn't want to decide that without firmly understanding cancellation policies (one of the "reasons for declining a reservation" includes "not showing up for scheduled timeslots" so...we'd need to make sure it's cool to change it)
<gilch> well, it appears as if we have a time slot reserved. and we have discussed a time-slot type talks Unity, Beginners, etc
<skellat> And a card table bearing a banner set up outside the room for discs to be handed out and otherwise be the hook to get people inside
<jacob> I think having concrete talks may be the main issue, but we're going somewhere, at least.
<gilch> the big thing is the just making sure that 1-5 slot is in fact ours
<jacob> that too
<gilbert> jacob: i can send a "call for talks" to the ml
<gilch> if we do not here from dmcglone by tomorrow, can we call the library and find out
<skellat> We've got the event up on the locoevents list which means we could finish up the press release and focus on getting details onto the locoevents listing with the press release merely pointing people towards the locoevents listing
<jacob> gilbert: that's what i was thinking, though skellat mentioned it might be a good idea to come up with some topics at first
<skellat> gilbert: Carving out broad thematic areas for talks to fall within would make setting things up a little easier
<gilbert> skellat: agreed
<gilch> skellat: i like your ideas about Unity and Beginners
<skellat> Unity, Natty Overview, and "Q&A For The Curious" are three things I've already thrown out there
<gilch> yes, those
<gilbert> so, i was thinking a couple hours at the beginning for informal stuff anyway: help with installs, question/answers, education, things like that
<Cheri703> maybe also some info on 10.04 lts and/or 10.10 (not necessarily a talk, but info available, for those who are turned off by the unity interface)
<skellat> gilbert: Only have four hours for the event, though
<gilbert> skellat: that sounds like a good starter list
<gilbert> skellat: yeah, but i don't think we're going to get enough speakers for that whole time
<Cheri703> skellat, gilbert: we could have it set up with chairs/place for speaker on one side, and a "come here with questions/for help" area on the other side
<Cheri703> just quietly discuss over there
<skellat> gilbert: Don't forget to leave time for Q&A after presentations
<gilbert> skellat: true
<gilch> Cheri: i like that
<Cheri703> that way if someone isn't interested in a particular talk, or already knows the material, they can help/socialize a bit over there
<gilbert> Cheri703: seems doable
<skellat> Cheri703: That works as long as the room is big enough
<Cheri703> if someone has some of those "hi my name is" tags, that'd be good
<skellat> Cheri703: I wonder if there is a LibreOffice template that can be customized for making those name tags
<Cheri703> probably something available
<Cheri703> if nothing else, I have a bunch of 3x5 cards and someone can bring tape :)
<gilch> alright, i'm off. good talk guys. i will read the rest of the logs in the morning
<skellat> gilch: Goodnight
<jacob> i may need to head out soon as well, but i'll stay around as long as i can
<Cheri703> jacob: my question for you on the website: there are multiple relocos (I believe, definitely at least ours) that aren't on http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/reloco  it'd be great if that could get updated
<gilbert> so, have we decided who is taking responsibility for the various things that need to get done?
<jacob> Cheri703: was just about to ask :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: i'd prefer to move that info to the wiki (which i think anyone can change)
<Cheri703> well, statement. if at least mansfield could get added, or a call made to the list for any others that need to be put on there
<Cheri703> ok
<jacob> Cheri703: hmm, yes, that page is sorely out-of-date
<Cheri703> then we need to point there from that page
<Cheri703> because that's what people will likely see first
<Cheri703> or remove it all together
<gilbert> Cheri703: yes, i'd remove it
<jacob> Cheri703: i'll make a note to get that page updated here real soon
<gilbert> Cheri703: i'd like to move everything to the wiki
<jacob> or removal, actually, wiki is a good point
<Cheri703> ok
<jacob> in fact: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ReLoCos
<jacob> would anyone object if the page on the website redirected to there?
<skellat> jacob: That would work nicely
<Cheri703> yeah, that'd be fine with me
<gilbert> jacob: that would be good
<jacob> updated the site navigation to point there :)
<gilbert> on that subject, it would be nice for all of the reloco leads add their prefered email address there?
<Cheri703> uhm, I'd prefer not to...perhaps a "if you'd like to contact your reloco, email the list for info"
<Cheri703> or something
<Derath-Srvr> Also to add to the reloco thing... Dayton is in need of a new reloco lead
<Cheri703> because I'm definitely going to notice someone emailing about the mansfield reloco
<Cheri703> also, added ours :) thanks
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: you've gotta tap a replacement out there ;)
<Derath-Srvr> Again, aside from paulv, i know of none others that are capable nor interested
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: in fact i could use your help in columbus.  i wasn't able to attend the regularly scheduled hour tonight :(
<Derath-Srvr> And I can't say that I can attend them regularly either...
<Derath-Srvr> btw, that campus is a pita is find parking in...
<Derath-Srvr> and getting over there was challenging as well
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: true, we should probably find a location with easier access
<jacob> Derath-Srvr: gotta love the expensive parking :P
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: but being close to campus is nice since it makes it a short trip for students
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: we could try something near columbus state instead
<Cheri703> actually (though it doesn't affect me at all) I'd say you guys should try further north somewhere
<Cheri703> parking expands as you go north
<jacob> sorry, i've got to sign off. will check the logs tomorrow, but we're making progress. cheers all
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<gilbert> gotta go too.  appologies for the late appearance and short stay.
<skellat> Goodnight everybody.  Let us not forget to get the venue confirmed Thursday.  All the planning kinda hinges on that.
<Unit193> I think that just ended the meeting...
<skellat> Unit193: It happens
<Unit193> skellat: Did you happen to get the email I sent awhile ago? ( paultag told me to contact you)
<skellat> Unit193: I can't recall.  I had systems die on me to where I was stuck with just a smartphone for a while.  I ended up purchasing new hardware from System76.
<Unit193> skellat: Getting stuck with just a smartphone couldn't have been to easy to get everything done...
<skellat> Unit193: Nope.
<Unit193> skellat: I'm the guy that had two Mac G3s
<skellat> Unit193: Ah, yes.  How are those working for you?
<Unit193> skellat: Still running Mac os 8.6 and 9.0. I was haveing issues with installing and with Ubuntu dropping PPC ports, I'm thinking maybe debian would be better.
<skellat> Unit193: PPC isn't officially supported but it is available.  The best way to go would be to install using the minimal installer here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skellat> Unit193: Building from that is usually the easiest way to go.  It would be roughly the same install experience Debian would give you.
<skellat> Unit193: I gotta go for the night.  Hopefully those images help you get started installing.
<Unit193> Hello itsafork
<itsafork> hey guys, sorry i missed the meeting. my final got rescheduled & i just got out of it
<itsafork> what did i miss from the meeting???
<itsafork> hey Unit193!! how've you been??
<Unit193> Good?
<Unit193> You?
<itsafork> i've been well! & employeed! lol
<Unit193> You sounded very excited!
<itsafork> haha! of course,  it's always a good thing to pay your rent on time
<Unit193> They are going to have random talks at the thing in C-bus (from 1-5)
<itsafork> is there a sign-up sheet/list for doing giving talks??
<Unit193> It was going to be sent on the ML
<itsafork> well at least we aren't just standing up there picking our noses & saying "hi, this is ubuntu"
<Unit193> Unity, Natty Overview, and "Q&A For The Curious" are some ideas
<itsafork> huh! ok, i'm liking the sounds of these so far
<Unit193> (Other then you being one of the LoCo leads) Am I supposed to know you?
<itsafork> honestly, a lot of people are supprised to realise who i actually am when that meet me face to face.
<itsafork> where you at OLF last year?? i was the LoCoHio contact running all of that show, & helping to put all of that together
<itsafork> of course with TONS of help from Amber Graner
<Unit193> No, the only thing I have been to is Ubuntu Hour
<itsafork> which i'm usually still at work or in class during, unfortunately
<Unit193> What one would you go to?
<itsafork> the one at panera bread on osu campus
<itsafork> you?
<Unit193> Mansfield...
<itsafork> oh ok, you're up there with cheri! right?!?
<Unit193> Yeah... just a few of us
<Cheri703> yep
<itsafork> hey there lady, how's things?!?
<Cheri703> going alright overall
<Cheri703> headed to UDS!
<Cheri703> got sponsorship
<itsafork> OH SNAP!!!
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm super excited!!
<itsafork> i'm not sure why i just said that.... dont judge me
<itsafork> lol
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> my reaction was along the lines of OMG O.o WHAAAAA?!
<itsafork> that's really supper awesome! are you allowed to say who it is??
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> eh?
<Cheri703> Canonical does the sponsoring
<canthus13> No. she can't say who the father is.
<Cheri703> I applied and was chosen
<canthus13> Cheri703: Bah. you ruined it.
<canthus13> :P
<itsafork> *face-palm*
<Cheri703> also some amazing folks from ubuntu-women helped chip in so I could pay for my passport :) /me is poooooooor
<Cheri703> I'm so excited
<Cheri703> this will be the first time leaving the US
<itsafork> i'm pretty impressed cheri703, congrats!
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> sorry, wrong window!
<Cheri703> and thanks :)
<Unit193> Cheri703, itsafork: Do you think you will be going to the thing in C-Bus?
<Cheri703> I'm hoping to
<Cheri703> oh, itsafork I am also getting my own business going :)
<Cheri703> I left my old job because my bosses were insane jerks
<Unit193> Cheri703: Would you be going (if you could go) for the whole thing?
<canthus13> Has there actually been a decision on what exactly the thing in C-bus is?
<Cheri703> uhm, if I can drive, then yeah, if I'm a passenger, then as long as my ride stays
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<thafreak> BAH
<canthus13> Eh?
<thafreak> I'm stuck in a lecture
<thafreak> my boss was afraid not enough people would show up
<thafreak> well, the talk is kind of interesting atleast....even though I'm not a materials scientist or chemist
<Derath-Srvr> wb freak
<canthus13> thafreak: Could be worse.  It could be a drug-free employee training.
<thafreak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM&feature=youtu.be
<thafreak> typical windows user I think
<Derath-Srvr> sigh... youtube is blocked here
<Derath-Srvr> as is facebook, and anything with the word blog in it... lol
<canthus13> Heh. can't watch.  I'm at work.
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Facebook is blocked here.. I juse FreeNX to log into my machine at home, can get to it from there. :)
<thafreak> hah, well bookmark this one for when you get home too
<thafreak> http://www.cracked.com/article_19160_8-scenes-that-prove-hollywood-doesnt-get-technology.html
<thafreak> hillarious
<thafreak> "Luckily, I speek 1337"
<thafreak> oh brother...
<Derath-Srvr> LUG meeting tonight... excited to get to go to it... just kinda sucks that i don't get home until 10pm or so...
<Derath-Srvr> At least I'll get to work on the powerpoints for the class I teach on Sat.
<thafreak> anyone watch that new show "breaking in" yet?
<Derath-Srvr> Wanted to, guess I'll have to find a linux-friendly site that has it...
<Derath-Srvr> maybe my "Canadian site" will have it available to watch ;)
<thafreak> canthus13: you said you setup freenx right? You use a ppa?
<thafreak> you just go by this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX ?
<Derath-Srvr> laters all
<canthus13> thafreak: I used the instructions in the wiki.
<canthus13> that one. :)
<canthus13> don't skip any steps or it won't work right (with maverick or lucid, anyway..)
<Cheri703> http://graphjam.memebase.com/2011/04/21/funny-graphs-yay-us
<canthus13> Meh. Puerto Rico isn't a country. It's a US Territory.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Anyone there?
<Cheri703>  no...*maybe* gillyman might be coming, not 100% sure yet...had several people confirmed, and then cancel :(
<Cheri703> it's ok though
 * Cheri703 had a smoothie and a bagel :)
<Cheri703> so I'm content
<Unit193> Is husband there? (never remember his name....
<Cheri703> Alden, and no
<Cheri703> (and I generally refer to him as husband, so that's fine :) )
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-22
<Unit193> Welcome bodhi_zazen ;)
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: pffft =)
<bodhi_zazen> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Who else do you know?
<bodhi_zazen> BiosElement:
<bodhi_zazen> jacob:
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler:
<bodhi_zazen> And a few names I recognize as well
<bodhi_zazen> Unit193: paultag has contributed to the infamous Zenix project
<Unit193> I didn't know that!
<bodhi_zazen> jacob wrote half the code for the Ubuntu forums =)
<bodhi_zazen> Or at least the greasemonky scripts
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: wrote the css we are revising
<bodhi_zazen> and he is a fluxhead
<Unit193> I did know about paultag and fluxbox...
<bodhi_zazen> paultag could probably write fluxbuntu in his sleep
<bodhi_zazen> which reminds me, paultag has been trying to crack my server for a while now, a few years I think
<bodhi_zazen> Unless he gave up
<Unit193> Really?
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen: what loco are you in?
<bodhi_zazen> Yep
<bodhi_zazen> I have been confining him with Apparmor for some time now
<bodhi_zazen> #ubuntu-montana
<Unit193> Nice! How active is it?
<bodhi_zazen> Active for Montana, not very active by most standards
<bodhi_zazen> I hooked up with a few LUG across the state
<bodhi_zazen> Did I ever show you a video of my youngest daughter, myah, skiing ?
<bodhi_zazen> I have 4 children, Myah is 3
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/Myah/myah.webm
<bodhi_zazen> She is the little one in blue
<bodhi_zazen> Orion, 7, in red
<bodhi_zazen> Same link with some css
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/Myah/myah.html
<Unit193> I would find a way to hit a tree... Reminds me of that old Win 3.1 game Ski
<canthus13> Heh.
<bodhi_zazen> l keep trying to talk paultag into coming to Montana (Jackson hole) to ski
 * canthus13 has been trying to talk his wife into relocating to Montana. 
<bodhi_zazen> What part ?
<canthus13> I keep finding sys admin jobs and such listed for various universities...
<bodhi_zazen> I can hook you up with some of those jobs =)
<canthus13> western...
<canthus13> Cool. :)
<canthus13> She's not too keen on the more-snow-than-ohio part.
<canthus13> But I'm working on it...
 * canthus13 can't stand living in Toledo.
<bodhi_zazen> We do not really get that much snow
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.bigskymontananet.com/images/articles/4051_1256009124_lg.jpg
<canthus13> Seems to depend on the elevation...
<bodhi_zazen> Yea
<bodhi_zazen> Helena is not too bad
<bodhi_zazen> Seems Bozeman and Butte get a little more
<bodhi_zazen> This year it was almost 60 degrees F here for a week or so in mid February
<canthus13> I barely missed a job with a biofuels company in Butte... I didn't know enough Mac for 'em, though.
<bodhi_zazen> Of course that was proceeded and followed by a week of -20 or so
<bodhi_zazen> But both temp are unseasonable
<canthus13> Nice.. it got like that here for a few days in February.. followed by ~0.
<bodhi_zazen> In Helena we get a week of sub Zero, or so it seems
<bodhi_zazen> Typically 20-30 most of the winter
<canthus13> Whee.. back to work. :P
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.climate-zone.com/climate/united-states/montana/helena/
<bodhi_zazen> see you later =)
<bodhi_zazen> Nice chatting with you all
<bodhi_zazen> Southerners =)
<Unit193> Have a good one bodhi_zazen !
<paultag> goddamnit!
<paultag> Bodhi!
<paultag> friggen
<paultag> Unit193: and for the record, I did hax one of his boxes
<paultag> and i found out his real name
<paultag> so fuck that
<canthus13> paultag: Heh.
<paultag> friggen bodhi
<paultag> love that guy
<paultag> he and I have been rocking out for years together
<paultag> canthus13: how's life?
<paultag> wtf was bodhi doing in -us-oh?
<canthus13> paultag: Giving you a raspberry, looked like.
<canthus13> 20:32 < bodhi_zazen> paultag: pffft =)
<paultag> hehehe :)
<Unit193> paultag: I was talking to him and he asked what LoCo I was in...
<Unit193> paultag: You got his real name, eh?
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<gilbert> dmcglone: ping?
<gilbert> dmcglone: did you reserve the library for Sun May 1st?
<canthus13> gilbert: I seem to remember him mentioning that he had it done....
<gilbert> canthus13: did he say that here?
<canthus13> Yep.
<gilbert> hmmm, since the irc meeting wed?
<canthus13> Umm.. before that, I'm pretty sure.
<gilbert> ok, i'd really like to see a confirmation from him so we can go forward with planning
<dmcglone> dfacebook
<Cheri703> dmcglone: ?
<dmcglone> no sorry this is heather his douater
<dmcglone> :-D
<Cheri703> oh, hi :)
<dmcglone> hi
<dmcglone> h r u gyes
<Cheri703> I don't know what that says
<dmcglone> how are you gyes
<dmcglone> 8-)i feel kool
<Cheri703> we're not all that exciting, I'll be honest
<dmcglone> so i am the same
<Cheri703> I do have a quick question for your dad, if he's around
<dmcglone> yes he is
<Cheri703> k, could you ask him if he got confirmation on the library reservation?
<dmcglone> yes i will
<Cheri703> thanks
<dmcglone> your welcome
<dmcglone> he said yes, he saidits on the frist day of may on sunday
<dmcglone> :)
<Cheri703> ok, great, thanks
<Cheri703> jacob: we have confirmation of the room reservation
<dmcglone> your welcome
<dmcglone> :-[
<rob0917> can i upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 to the final release on april 28th ?
<canthus13> paultag: I've got a project for you...  Linux coffee.  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Coffee.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-23
<thafreak> If you were to make a new file server...one giant volume with folders for each share
<thafreak> or one volume per share?
<canthus13> Good question.
<Unit193> Have you ever used Launchpad PPAs with Debian?
<dmcglone1> Hello
<canthus13> Unit193: Nope.
<paultag> canthus13: oh lordy, what?
<paultag> hahaha this is great
 * paultag reads through
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> this is brilliant
<paultag> Gah!!! One of their circuts is wrong
<paultag> they need a diode to prevent the transistor from burning out if the realy backlash is too strong
<paultag> because the tranny is only 5v
<paultag> i've blown 2N2222A's off a relay before
<paultag> Oh wait, nvmd
<paultag> there it is
<paultag> hahahahah
<paultag> echo cappuccino >/dev/coffee
<paultag> The advantage of this method is that it supports feedback from the coffee-machine by using the ACK of parallel port and such, so that smart coffee-machines can produce an interrupt when ready.
<paultag> Um... fucking brilliant?
<paultag> Yes?
<paultag> I wonder if I can get my crappy coffie machine talking back to my box
<paultag> 5. Building the Turing Complete Coffee Machine
<paultag> Oh you fucking coy bastard
<paultag> This chapter is about assembling a smart, intelligent!, coffee machine. It will be a computer designed with a von Neumann architecture, comprised of a CPU, ROM/RAM and I/O and will also be suitable for generic use, a.k.a. Universal Turing Machine.
<paultag> I need to do this
<paultag> canthus13: you, fine sir, rule.
<canthus13> paultag: :)
<canthus13> I Kinda figured it'd pique your interest...
<Cheri703> paultag: if yours doesn't do what you need, scour the thrift stores, coffee makers ABOUND
<canthus13> I may attempt to make one as my first real project. :)
<paultag> canthus13: :)
<paultag> Cheri703: hell yeah! :)
<paultag> canthus13: dude, I need to write a generic interface kernel module
<canthus13> :)
<paultag> then just post hardware interface schematics on my blag or something
<canthus13> I could migrate my irssi session over to the coffee maker... :)
<paultag> humm, I wish I could set up a pump against my water line
<paultag> canthus13: totally!
<paultag> then I could fill the coffee maker with water, then brew
<paultag> actually, wait
<canthus13> Not a pump. just a solenoid.
<paultag> canthus13: truth
<canthus13> the line's already pressurized.
<canthus13> could scavenge what you need from an ice maker.
<paultag> why not ust take the actual coffee maker part and isolate it, get it feeding coffee from a hopper, water in from the wall, then output the coffee to one of N waiting coffee storage units
<paultag> a little 1/4 cup spinnything should work for the hopper
<canthus13> Hmm...
<paultag> it's be nice to get the "storage units" to have small little contact points going up the side
<paultag> so you can see the water level
<paultag> and show it like the battery power in the top right
<canthus13> Hmm... Just as long as it doesn't crash all the time like my wife's coffee maker. :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> read on /dev/coffeepot will return fill status, and writing to it will produce that many cups
<paultag> that'd be brilliant
<canthus13> Haha! I could really get into this... And I don't drink coffee.  But my wife would love it. :)
<paultag> it'd be brilliant :)
<paultag> I sense a new project
<paultag> only issue is finding tubing that can handle hot coffee
<paultag> don't want to use plastic
<paultag> perhaps I'll get some new oil lines, the braided steel ones
<paultag> those handle oil off the engine
<paultag> ach, but the filter will be crappy
<canthus13> True...
<canthus13> Hmm.. Steel filters. My wife has one for her one-cup coffee maker.
<paultag> yeah, I've got one too, but you still have to empty it and wash it out upside down
<paultag> OK I need to go to bed before I get too into this
<paultag> canthus13: thanks so much man, this is bloody brilliant
<paultag> BBL :)
<canthus13> No problem. :)
<Cheri703> might give you guys some ideas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy-3gU44q6Y
 * Cheri703 remembered watching it back in the day
<dmcglone> hey all, I missed the meeting wednesday, and I can't find the chat logs, anybody know where they are?
<Cheri703> anyone have a 1 or 2 gb SD card they no longer want/need? /me could do with one for the trip to UDS
<Cheri703> my camera can't take SDHC and all I have are 512mb
<canthus13> Hmm... nope. :(
 * canthus13 has a couple of 256mb somewhere..maybe.
<Cheri703> my dad found a 1gb mini and an adapter, I have a 1gb mini and adapter, so I'm going to take those two and my two 512 and I should have PLENTY of storage for what I need each day
<canthus13> Heh. cool.
<Cheri703> considering playing with RAW images...I downloaded chdk for my canon camera and now have that capability...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-24
<thafreak> Not sure what it is, but sometimes the only way I can stay awake is by playing xbox...
<thafreak> Some times I'm so tired, I could fall asleep mid-typing on my keyboard
<thafreak> but playing modern warfare or something...i can stay up for hours...
<Cheri703> rawr
<dmcglone> Hello all
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> everyone ready for easter? ;-)
<Cheri703> uhm, yep.
<dmcglone> going to cook anything special?
<Cheri703> probably not. I made cookies tonight though :)
<Unit193> We are going to Akron
<Unit193> (I know you didn't ask ;) )
<dmcglone> meeting with family in Akron Unit193?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Yeah
<dmcglone> we aren't doing much, just a couple people
<Unit193> :x
<dmcglone> it seems like when your broke, holidays come back to back and break the bank.. LOL
<dmcglone> time warner changed the channel lineup on me
 * SkrappJaw just wrapped up a night of music and fellowship!
<SkrappJaw> Same here.
<dmcglone> I can't find the channel that was on 68. I get nothing but fuzz now. I think 68 was national geography 2
<Unit193> Morning Ohio!
<canthus13> I like this idea.... http://openhatch.org/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-16
<BiosElement2> exit
<BiosElement2> Bleh
<BiosElement2> Gotta love console lag
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement2> I figured it was a lost cause. Gotta call Wow today and raise hell over there about this nonsense they call 'service'.
<BiosElement2> *tomorrow
<Cheri703> note: groove IP is pretty freaking cool
<Cheri703> also, downloaded 12.04 beta and going to poke at it tonight
<Cheri703> that's weird that an alternate of my ID would be attempting to sign in and out while I am also here >.>
<Cheri703> not really sure what is going on there...
<canthus13> odd.
<Cheri703> yeah, disconcerting
<canthus13> It appears to be your IP, though.
<Cheri703> yeah, no idea why quassel would do that
 * canthus13 shrugs. dunno.
<canthus13> You'd have loved the closing keynote speaker. It was supposed to be Ian what's-his-name, who started Debian, but he got the date wrong and didn't show, so we had Susan Stewart do an off-the-cuff talk on hacker culture.
<dzho> Murdock
<canthus13> dzho: thanks. :)
<dzho> :)
<dzho> we appreciate the report
<dzho> sort of sad he didn't make it, he's from Indiana, i think.
<dzho> at least, went to purdue.
<canthus13> dzho: he's supposed to record the talk and post it.
<yano> Paging Agent Muldor and Agent Scully.
<dzho> we want to believe, does that count?
<canthus13> ...and they're pretty sure they've got him locked in for the keynote at next year's ILF... which is kinda big since it's Debian's 20th anniversary.
<yano> dzho: The Truth is out there.
<canthus13> hmm.. here's the outline for her talk: http://www.binaryredneck.net/node/173
<Unit193> X-Files. :D
<Cheri703> it's back1
 * yano runs and hides
<Cheri703> !
<yano> :-p
<canthus13> Doppelgangers....
<Cheri703> interesting ted talk I'm watching: http://www.ted.com/talks/sherry_turkle_alone_together.html
<Cheri703> found it
<Cheri703> had been using hdd from a different computer in main server, finally re-set up a proper one for the server, hadn't used other in weeks, turned on other comp tonight, forgot I hadn't fully removed everything I'd been using when it was in the server >.<
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Oops. :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: You might find this fun... http://downlode.org/Etext/alicebob.html
 * Cheri703 bookmarks for later, am watching ted talks :)
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> http://codeforamerica.org/
<Cheri703> TED TALKS
<canthus13> Heh.
<jandrusk> TED talks are interesting to say the least.
<Guest43802> nick andygraybeal
<Guest43802> awesome
<thafreak> Morning sugar coated rabbit shaped marshmallows!
<jrgifford> jandrusk: most of the TED talks are pretty cool, but agreed.
<gilbert> hey all :)
<Unit193> Hello gilbert.
<gilbert> what up?
<Unit193> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/16/code-of-conduct-update/ Right...
<dzho> Unit193: Right?
<Unit193> Left?
<Unit193> cprofitt? Hello
<cprofitt> hey Unit193
<dzho> Unit193: I guess you won't be jumping up and down to offer your feedback on the CC, or what?
<Unit193> Heh, I wouldn't be doing that anyway, but I read the reasoning for it and thought it was odd.
<cprofitt> what was odd Unit193 ?
<dzho> two years, "many important discussions . . . since"
<Unit193> Anywho, that's the link to it, that's the main thing.
<dzho> I guess how odd would depend on which discussions they're referring to.
 * dzho has never had any dealings with czajkowski
<Unit193> I've seen her around, but not personally had to.
<cprofitt> yeah... I cam in on late, but I believe one of the issues was the leadership CoC was not signed
<Unit193> Yep, the main CoC was the only one you could.
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392976
<cprofitt> I actually suggested that they remove the signature requirement and go to a checkbox
<cprofitt> the signature is only as valid as the LP page anyway...
<cprofitt> since there is no requirement that the GPG key has a certain level of validation in the web of trust
<Unit193> Well, mine sure doesn't, but I can still use it.
<cprofitt> yep
<Unit193> I've used it in emails before as well, just don't have a ton of extras.
<cprofitt> yeah... mine was relatively unsigned until this past UDS
<dzho> I think I still have a print out of your key, and that I need to sign it, cprofitt
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I think I have 15-30 signatures on mine now
 * dzho is more about the WoT than about any CoC
<cprofitt> including several Debian developers
<dzho> yeah, getting devs on a key brings it into the strongly connected set usually
<jrgifford> the new CoC is... interesting.
<dzho> jrgifford: "phenotype"
<jrgifford> (won't say more than that, until I've figured out how to phrase it)
<dzho> I think that might have been a milk-up-the-nose moment for me
<cprofitt> that part has been revised out, but the wrong revision is currently linked
<cprofitt> here is a better view... with the most recent
<cprofitt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932767/
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt Right one?
<Unit193> Gah.
<cprofitt> yeah... that one has the right verbage
<cprofitt> v22 did not
<cprofitt> the Fridge Post has been fixed
<dzho> v22 is the latest shown
<jrgifford> oh, agile. BUZZWORD BINGO
<jrgifford> :P
<dzho> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/files
<cprofitt> the one Unit193 linked to is accurate
<cprofitt> maybe the Fridge has not been fixed
<cprofitt> yeah... Fridge is still not correct
<cprofitt> the only real change is the reduction of the phenotype stuff
<dzho> oh, in dholbach's repo instead of sabdfl's
<cprofitt> yes
<cprofitt> I believe there is a merge proposal for sabdfl's that has not been approved yet
<Unit193> Correct.
<dzho> anyway 'between' is for two things, 'among' is for several.
 * dzho files that right next to the 'less vs fewer' rant
<paultag> someone should change sabdfl → sadfl :)
<cprofitt> hey paultag
<canthus13> paultag: Makes sense.
<paultag> canthus13: I mean, after breaking Ubuntu really nasty-ly with an edict, it's not benevolent after a point
<paultag> hi cprofitt
<jrgifford> canthus13, paultag - i agree.
<paultag> such a shame. Oh Ubuntu community, what has happened to you? :(
<canthus13> paultag: You're right.  I still can't see what the point is of unity... aside from pointing out that the users are too stupid to be trusted with options. :/
<paultag> canthus13: when my Mother, a Sysadmin of more then 15 years, can't use Unity, it's a problem
<paultag> not to mention it crashes on me, is extremely buggy and hard to use
<Unit193> They have options, they just can't pick what goes on.
<paultag> I mean, pick two
<canthus13> paultag: I'm sure I *could*, but I avoid it for the same reason that I avoid windows.
<paultag> what a hunk of crap
 * canthus13 has already switched to Mint 12, and will likely change to Mint Debian once Gnome 3 is there.
<paultag> Debian straight has been outstanding to me
<paultag> it's like i"m using Ubuntu 9,x again, but with fresh software and sane defaults
<canthus13> paultag: Mint comes with sane defaults.
<paultag> FSVO sane
 * canthus13 nods.
<paultag> they fucked up the Fluxbox package on me and broke it for all Fluxbox users
<paultag> including on their fluxbox respin
<canthus13> paultag: Mint supports all my hardware OOB and just kinda works without a whole lot of futzing around.
<paultag> same here, but with Debian
<paultag> I also use only thinkpads, which might help
<canthus13> paultag: I'm sure broadcom chips are a bitch with debian still. :/
<paultag> canthus13: I've not had one in a while, I'm not sure.
<canthus13> ...Unless debian gave in and decided to make it easy to install Broadcom's closed-source drivers.
<canthus13> Oh! Mint Debian has cinnamon now. :)
<paultag> I mean, it's not going to be OOTB because debian doesn't support non-free or contrib (free software that depends on non-free) by default, given there's a commitment to free software
<canthus13> right.
<paultag> that's part of the DFSG (it also states there will be support for it, but it makes it clear it's not official)
<canthus13> With mint and ubuntu, you just install the non-free drivers with a couple of clicks.
<paultag> Ubuntu, on the other hand, requires you to use Nonfree software
<dzho> requires?
<paultag> like Ubuntu One (which I don't understand why it's called Ubuntu one, since it's neither community, nor free)
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<paultag> dzho: the ubuntu-desktop defaults include it, all default installs have it
<paultag> Ubuntu One should be called Canonical One
<paultag> or Nonfree-crap One
<dzho> haha
<paultag> or Poor-man's-dropbox One
<dzho> the service is non-free, but the client is too?
<jrgifford> The client is free, the service is not iirc.
<paultag> the client's free, but that's not the problem
<paultag> all the data is locked up in a nonfree system
<paultag> that I can't even federate
<dzho> well, I don't use Ubuntu One, and have similar criticisms, but I'm not sure "requires" is the right word here.
<paultag> what a crock
<dzho> o.O
<jrgifford> its part of the default install
<jrgifford> so you are forced to use it
<paultag> dzho: not you, "Ubuntu" one
<dzho> paultag: haha
<paultag> I object strongly to that name
<paultag> since it's not Ubuntu in any sense of the word
 * dzho nods
<dzho> jrgifford: fsvo "use" I guess
<dzho> I don't use it, in any sense that I recognize the word "use" though.
<dzho> it's installed, yes.  Does one use something just because it's installed?  Also, again, the bit that's installed is not non-free, which I think we've established.
<dzho> I might even go so far as to call it *useless*
<dzho> since I don't use it
<jrgifford> I don't even use it.
<paultag> either way, it's not Ubuntu, and I am really really offended by that shit name
<paultag> almost as much as unity's pre-alpha crap making it to the desktop
<paultag> I love how the Ubuntu community no longer has a say in any matters of importance
<paultag> is the design team in the community yet?
<jrgifford> no, as far as I can tell no
<paultag> lordy
<paultag> I'm super glad I'm in Debian now
<cprofitt> I thought it was tried... and something did not work
<paultag> side-note, almost half-way through the DD process
<cprofitt> but I did not follow that closely
<paultag> cprofitt: with the number of people who are non-technical contributing, I think that says more about them
<paultag> not to mention they don't use Ubuntu in their own processes
<paultag> they love their photoshop, which is fine, but it's ironic
 * cprofitt nods
<dzho> ubuntu has always attracted some people who are lukewarm, at best, about software freedom.
<paultag> It seems like this new CoC is only here to stifle people's dislike of Unity
<paultag> in fact, it seems like that's the only thing
<paultag> see '''Decisiveness has value in itself.''' / '''Value decisiveness, clarity and consensus.'''
<paultag> cprofitt: ^
<paultag> those are stupid clauses
<dzho> oh
<jrgifford> yeah, exactly.
<jrgifford> i mean, here's how it'd play out:
<paultag> so that mark can now hold people in violation of CoC for saying Unity sucks
<paultag> which is absurdist hitlarian behavior
<jrgifford> (paultag stole my example. well done)
<jrgifford> another thing would be if i were to close and delete a rant on ask ubuntu
<cprofitt> well... I think that there are other concerns addressed, but I would certainly send those comments in
<jrgifford> and someone took offense at that, boom, i'm in violation.
<paultag> I will not be held in violation of the CoC if I'm critisizing a decision
<paultag> I refuse to let that happen
<jrgifford> because i'm not being "respectful", or "open", since I no longer have a part in the democratic process on AU.
<jrgifford> so there, without even thinking, we have two examples of how we could violate it.
<jrgifford> (or be accused of it)
<paultag> it's absurd
<jrgifford> paultag: do you intend to send your feedback in?
<Unit193> But, you shouldn't rant about Unity in support channels.
<paultag> jrgifford: you bet your sweet ass I will
<jrgifford> Unit193: beside the point.
<paultag> Unit193: would you consider planet.ubuntu an official Ubuntu channel?
<paultag> Unit193: if I post an entry saying "Unity sucks, here's why" am I in violation of the CoC?
<paultag> Does the CoC not apply to posts there?
<paultag> We expect everyone who participates in Ubuntu, represents the project
<paultag> officially or informally, or claims affiliation with the project, to
<paultag> honour this Code of Conduct in public or private correspondence. It
<paultag> governs how we behave when Ubuntu will be judged by our actions.
<dzho> haha, fuck that
<Unit193> paultag: Missed the "support channel" part. I'm talking in support IRC channels.  That seems better as it's not just screaming that it's bad, it's saying why it is bad.
<paultag> Unit193: So the CoC doesn't apply elsewhere?
<dzho> I guess the "participates in Ubuntu" bit is overreach
<paultag> Unit193: it says right there in public and private correspondence.
<Unit193> Missed my point, file it in /dev/null.
<paultag> done
<jrgifford> ok, even if I at a LUG, and I was saying that Unity sucks when doing X, and GNOME shell is awesome for X, then i'd be violating this.
<paultag> right
<paultag> or even at a bar
<jrgifford> because A. I'm *probably* wearing a ubuntu tshirt, B. I'm probably talking to someone who I just met, and C. (if I were to) I have signed this and agreed to abide by it.
<Unit193> That's a little overactive.
<jrgifford> Unit193: people said the same thing about the whole "censorship" part of PIPA/SOPA. Its not the intent of the "law" or whatever, its the spirit and letter.
<Unit193> jrgifford: I was saying on the CoC half, not yours.
<jrgifford> Unit193: ah, my apologies then.
<Unit193> I should just be silent as everything isn't going well...
<dzho> lot of energy in this
<dzho> I'm not convinced this is about silencing Unity critics.
<dzho> cprofitt and I have talked about this before, I take this sort of tumult as a sign of Ubuntu maturing.
<dzho> in its early honeymoon phases it was a lot easier for people to be distracted by the shiny
<dzho> but its a tough old war horse now, and not so pretty anymore
<dzho> and lo and behold, it is starting to look a bit like debian in terms of internecine angst
<dzho> and ${DEATH_OF_PROJECT_IMMINENT}
<jrgifford> paultag: do you mind if I quote from this IRC log (here in channel) extensively in my feedback?
<paultag> jrgifford: if you don't mind avoiding me, I'm posting a very long email, and I plan to blog it.
<jrgifford> paultag: fair enough.
<paultag> jrgifford: sent my thoughts out
<paultag> such crap
<Unit193> Well, I'll randomly check the blog then.
<jrgifford> isn't up on the blog, or at least i'm not seeing it
<paultag> I expect this to get ignored and trashed, as usual
<paultag> heil!
<Unit193> jrgifford: Nope, not yet.
<jrgifford> Unit193: ok, so i'm not not seeing things
<dzho> where?
<Unit193> blog.pault.ag
<Unit193> Nothing up yet.
<jrgifford> we wait with baited breath as he pgp signs it and prepares for the public to read his feedback.
<paultag> I didn't post it to my blog
<paultag> I emailed first
<paultag> if I don't get anything back in ~8 hours, I'm going to put it on my blog
<Unit193> Yep, that's why waiting rather than reading. :P
<paultag> and spice up the language a bit
<Unit193> jrgifford: For the whole "planet" to read. :D
<jrgifford> Unit193: :D
<jrgifford> paultag: ooh, spicy.
<Unit193> I can't quite say now that I hate unity as I've never had to use it, but I'll say that I'd never use it and wouldn't recommend it to people unless they like Win 8. At that point, you can just leave them be though. :P
<paultag> I'd rather this be delt with quietly and off a public channel jrgifford
<jrgifford> fair enough.
<paultag> jrgifford: if not, I'm going to make a big deal out of it
<paultag> like, a big deal
<Unit193> jrgifford: There's a "meeting" of the CC this Thurs.
<paultag> I will not be subject to a hitlarian dictatorship in my freetime
<jrgifford> yeah, i think i'll be able to make it
<Unit193> I sure hope so, since that evening....
<Unit193> paultag: I thought you moved into debian fully at this point.
<paultag> Unit193: I have, but I'm still here in freenode, and active enough to have this subject me to terms I do not wish to be subject to
<Unit193> (Not to say I don't like that you're into this)
<paultag> I'd like to think that the CC only had good intentions
<paultag> but this is clearly just Unity-clause.
<paultag> ooh, what a good name for it
<paultag> just like Unity, it's a fucking bad idea
<jrgifford> the Unity-clause: Either you are with us, or you get the boot. Cya.
<jrgifford> Yeah, thats unity right there.
<paultag> Heil!
<jrgifford> (i'm not talking about the software. thats a whole different disscussion)
<jrgifford> *discussion
<paultag> Every week, I'm going to take a different dicator (hitler, etc) and say in big bold letters "I approve of the Unity clause"
<paultag> dictator
<canthus13> just catching up.  I wonder if a mass refusal to sign/revokation of signatures for the CoC would get the point across?
 * canthus13 will be back. picking up kids. :P
<jrgifford> canthus13: perhaps. thing is, you can't revoke that without revoking the entire key iirc
<Unit193> jrgifford: You can.
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~jrgifford/+codesofconduct
<jrgifford> OH. i missed that.
<jrgifford> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> :)
 * canthus13 nods.
<paultag> alright, jrgifford
<paultag> jrgifford: I said some very harsh things, but people understood and agreed
<paultag> also over email, which is ongoing
<paultag> but I suspect that it'll be changed
<Unit193> Great! You offer changes? ;P
<paultag> Unit193: no, of course not
<paultag> I don't care to fix something I see as not broken
<paultag> I don't know why they insist on this change
<paultag> I won't help them make a bad decision, just point out where it's a bad decision
<Unit193> To add the Leadship CoC, that's all.
<paultag> it's not the LCoC
<Unit193> Anywho.....
<paultag> it's the CoC, straight up
<paultag> and it has more then was in the LCoC
<paultag> seeing as how I signed the LCoC and agree with it
<jrgifford> paultag: sweet. i sent an email as well, since I was trying to get my own (other) thoughts out of the way.
<paultag> jrgifford: rockn'
<Unit193> I first read it as "We haven't updated it in a while, so lets change it around", not the best of reasons...
<paultag> I love the CoC
<paultag> just not this second draft, since it imposes some nasty things
<canthus13> paultag: It's like windows EULAs... :/
<paultag> so lame
<Unit193> Nobody reads those...
 * canthus13 ponders the difficulty of throwing on Mint Debian 64...
<canthus13> Looks like I'll have to rearrange my panels.
<jrgifford> canthus13: yeah, i'm looking at how to do that as well
<jrgifford> (installing Mint Debian)
<canthus13> jrgifford: I like Gnome 3, and I like their implementation of it. It just looks like the debian version is a bit behind.
<canthus13> Huh. they've completely written their own debian installer/live environment that will work with any other debian-based distro.
<jrgifford> canthus13: oh? I haven't played with the full gnome3 stack in a few months,
<jrgifford> canthus13: define "mass refusal".
<canthus13> Mint's got a very nice implementation, once you remove the silly menu and the bottom bar.
<canthus13> jrgifford: I'd suggest informing everyone you can of the changes and simply state that if they disagree they should refuse to sign the new verson, possibly revoke their signature altogether.
<dzho> Mint fanboyism drives me a little crazy if it is at all coupled to Ubuntu criticism.
<jrgifford> because there are 760 ubuntu members, we'd need to have roughly 100 of them do it.
<jrgifford> heck, even 50.
<dzho> present company might be an exception, if there's a pro-Debian slant to it.
 * canthus13 nods.
<jrgifford> dzho: anything remotely related to "mint is awesome ubuntu sucks" (with no constructive feedback) i just tune out.
<canthus13> dzho: The main reason for people going to mint lately seems to be Unity, so it's to be expected.
<dzho> mjg59 had a good way of putting this, in a slightly different context.
<dzho> > This is easy if your workflow involves putting source in at one end and getting binaries out at the other, but getting to that workflow means having a certain degree of engineering rigour.
<dzho> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/9387.html
<dzho> I've got lots of respect for any entity that fields a full build environment for the entire OS their users use.
<dzho> Mint, unfortunately, doesn't do that.  Which is ok, it just isn't comparable.
<cprofitt> paultag: this is a draft... please do take the time to send comments... and judge by the final product
<paultag> cprofitt: I already noted my concern
 * cprofitt nods
<paultag> I'd hate to get thrown out of the Ubuntu community
<cprofitt> I would hate to see that happen to you as well.
<paultag> so fix it ;)
<cprofitt> to be honest I am not sure I read it the same way you do... but I will take some time to reflect on it... given the perspective you have given me. I just can't do that tonight... I have Cub Scouts tonight... we are planting seeds
<paultag> cprofitt: you should consider reading it ;)
<paultag> It says, after debate you may not bring it up
<cprofitt> I have read it... multiple times
<paultag> ergo, if the debate is up and you disagree (c.f. unity), you are in violation if you talk about it
<paultag> "I think Unity is unfit for the desktop"
<paultag> Boom, CoC violation
<paultag> it's fairly cut and dry
<cprofitt>  we do not expect to
<cprofitt> +delay, debate or discuss any decision after the fact, except through
<cprofitt> +escalation to a more senior governance body
<cprofitt> that is the critical part for you?
<paultag> part of it
<paultag> respectfus discusion and debte should be *encouraged*
<paultag> disruptive actions to prevent the course of action should not
<cprofitt> I agree... but what about after the decisioni is made?
<paultag> but I should be able to say "I think unity is a very poor choice on the desktop"
<paultag> cprofitt: esp. after the decision is made
<paultag> I still think Unity is not fit for the desktop
<paultag> and saying that is now a CoC violation
<canthus13> cprofitt: It shouldn't matter. 'decision made' != 'everyone kiss my ass and agree with me'
<paultag> in both public and private communication
<paultag> if you read the first stanza
<cprofitt> I understand... and I read that as you having an opinion... not engaging in a debate
<paultag> I can no longer tweet "I don't like Unity"
<paultag> for fear of being thrown out
<cprofitt> I am not reading that paultag ...
<paultag> That's discussing it.
<paultag> After the decision, which was made.
<paultag> ergo, CoC violation
<cprofitt> would you want something that protects people's rights to express their opinion?
<paultag> I want something that encourages that
<paultag> only through open discourse can we move forward
<paultag> stifling that like communist china is a fucking sham
<cprofitt> I think there is a difference between stopping progress and stating an opinion...
<paultag> if you read it, there's no difference
<cprofitt> I can see what the language is trying to get that there...
<cprofitt> and I think I understand your point
<paultag> discussing it, in either private or public contexts is no longer acceptable
<Unit193> I stumbled with Private or Public myself.
<paultag> Unit193: that's always been there
<paultag> and I'm fine with that
<paultag> so long as there are no mandates like this
<paultag> where I have to censor myself
<cprofitt> well... it does give the avenue of engaging the relevant team or governing body
<paultag> so?
<paultag> that's more disruptive
<paultag> and you can only do that once
<paultag> of which, they'll 9/10 times agree
<paultag> then you can't talk about it
<paultag> because the debate's over
<paultag> and saying "I think this is unfit for use" is no longer something you can do as an Ubuntu member
<paultag> in any context
<cprofitt> you mean like the debate over Banshee replacing Rythmbox?
<paultag> it's very clear
<paultag> or the choice to make Unity a DE
<paultag> whatever, who cares
<cprofitt> I am curious... because that decision got reversed...
<paultag> cprofitt: which wouldn't happen if you can't speak out about it
<cprofitt> though, because I was not involved, I do not know why either decision was made
 * canthus13 doesn't mind Unity being *A* DE.. just it's choice as the 'use it or suffer with sub-par support for anything else'
<paultag> if this CoC was in place, we'd not be reversed
<paultag> don't you see, the point is to *encourage* discussion
<paultag> not stifle it
<cprofitt> paultag: I do... I do... and but I also agree that at some point the discussion need to not impede the decision
<canthus13> The only reason I can see for it is to keep everyone else from reminding the people at the top that Unity is a stupid idea. :P
<paultag> cprofitt: that clause establishes a frightning clause that only causes issues
<paultag> cprofitt: encouraging respectful discussion without preventing it's implementation is what you *WANT*
<paultag> cprofitt: telling people to shut up after someone makes a bad decision isn't
<paultag> which is what this is doing
<paultag> I've never once blocked something technically, and I never will
<paultag> but so help me, I will always open up discussion on it
<cprofitt> I just do not see the intent as going that far paultag... I can see the room there for someone to make that claim though.
<paultag> and preventing that is worse then most facist goverments
<paultag> cprofitt: look, the verbage is cut and dry, it's a CoC violation to speak out against a bad decision that was made
<paultag> cprofitt: who cares about the intent, the wording is the wording
<cprofitt> I certainly will think on it... I believe I Know what the intent is... and that may color my reading of it
<paultag> you can't claim intent down the road
<cprofitt> well the current wording is there for public comment... and it can change prior to release
<paultag> I understand, I had this discussion elsewhere (community-team) where most people agreed with my reading
<paultag> and now see it's a very poorly written clause
<paultag> very poorly
<paultag> intent has nothing to do with it
<cprofitt> I need to go get ready for scouts... but I will re-read it and think on it.
<paultag> cheers
<paultag> (such a shame such discussion as we're having now won't be tolerated by the CoC-mark-two)
<cprofitt> I am confident we will look at all the suggestions that come in from the community when we meet to discuss the CoC revision
<cprofitt> have a great night everyone!
<canthus13> paultag: I don't think he liked listening to you...
<paultag> canthus13: nope
<paultag> canthus13: because he wrote it
<paultag> and he never admits he's wrong
 * canthus13 nods.
<dzho> paultag: unless you're talking about someone else, I think you've got him wrong.
<dzho> "after the decision is made" only makes sense in the context of something that is *not* constantly changing.
<dzho> there is always a new set of decisions going forward to be made.
<canthus13> dzho: it still means that even though unity is garbage, since it's not changing nobody is allowed complain.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-17
<dzho> haha
<dzho> no, it means that complaining is violation of the CoC
<dzho> which I give zero fucks about
<AdmiralAckbar> it's a trap
<dzho> always was
<dzho> I feel sorry for people who feel they have to sign any sort of loyalty oath or anything of that nature.
<andygray> we did it every morning in grade school :)
<dzho> then you have my sympathy
<andygray> surely you did too
<dzho> children, of course, cannot be said to have made any such pledge willingly
<dzho> this is why children cannot enter contracts
<andygray> it was well enforced.
<dzho> and that's exactly why it is meaningless
<dzho> a promise made under duress is not promise at all
<dzho> s/not/no/
<BiosElement> Anyone seen the new Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<BiosElement> Seems to be something of a mess honestly.
<canthus13> BiosElement: you shoulda been here a while ago. :)
<BiosElement> Am I the only one who, suprisingly, thinks it's just a little shield for Canonical to hide behind? >.<
<BiosElement> About every new point I've seen in here is directly related to people mad at them.
<canthus13> BiosElement: tags was more worried about the 'if we're doing it you can't complain without violating the CoC' part.
<BiosElement> Can't say I disagree, As it is now I don't intend to sign it and it pains me to say that.
<canthus13> I won't be signing the new version.
<BiosElement> Aren't we a loyal loco ;P
 * BiosElement wonders where we keep the pitchforks
<Unit193> BiosElement: Read logs from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com :P
<BiosElement> Already reading up on BiosElement 2 :P
<canthus13> BiosElement: could roll up copies of the CoC for torches?
<BiosElement> Yes! And hand out copies of the original titled "The REAL CoC" >.>
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> Who drafted this one anyway? Oh hey look, It's mark's Bazaar. Now we know why.
<BiosElement> I wonder what Jono has to say about that.
<jrgifford> I'm surprised that nobody has blogged on planet about this yet
<BiosElement> Mark clearly isn't in touch with the Ubuntu community anymore, he should know what this looks like.
<jrgifford> i haven't seen anyone on the community team say anything
<BiosElement> Which is disturbing as well. If I'm already annoyed by this change, I can't imagine what the trolls and diehard anti-ubuntu/unity folks are typing up right now.
<jrgifford> s/community team/canonical employees who are community oriented.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: actually, i don't care about them
<jrgifford> I care about the real ubuntu people.
<jrgifford> (that sounds weird)
<jrgifford> there was a comment on OMG! earlier this week that now makes some sense
<BiosElement> jrgifford: I don't either, but they're going to rile folks up and such, which I do care about because it impacts Ubuntu overall.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: very true
<BiosElement> And honestly, this draft is horrible. :|
<jrgifford> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/unity-5-10-adds-new-app-install-animation-minor-tweaks/#comment-498325789 - "The fact that we, the rational, recognize the truth does not make us trolls, but true Ubuntu patriots, always desirous for the success of the Ubuntu empire"
<BiosElement> haha
<jrgifford> that guy is a troll, but that line makes some sense now
<BiosElement> I'm sure Jono has something to say about this
<BiosElement> He's drafted so many of these bloody conduct guides and such. Actually he wrote a book on it. No way he doesn't know about this.
<jrgifford> the question is "does he", its "is he allowed to say it?:
<BiosElement> Of course he does, the only reason he wouldn't say something is if he isn't allowed too and that's even more disturbing. Hopefully they'll be some posts in the next day to clear this nonsense up.
<BiosElement> "We expect that leaders hold the interests of the team and the Ubuntu
<BiosElement> community above those of themselves, their employer, and other
<BiosElement> projects."
<jrgifford> what the...
<BiosElement> ^...Is there some point to that that I'm missing?
<jrgifford> no way in **** i can sign that
<BiosElement> Conflicts are one thing, but umm, that makes it sound like I'm joining a blood cult.
<Unit193> 0_o
<jrgifford> there was stuff about interests in the leadership CoC, but that was tame
<Unit193> I thought you were overstateing it for impact..
<jrgifford> (more like "keep your personal stuff personal")
<BiosElement> Unit193: Thought I was overstating it? :P That's a literal copy paste
<Unit193> BiosElement: I grepped, that's why I say "thought"
<BiosElement> Unit193: Just teasing ;P ^_^
<BiosElement> I'm going through the draft right now, going to add notes as I go.
<Unit193> (Every other time I "spoke" in here today, it wasn't understood)
<BiosElement> It's cool.
<Unit193> Feel free to tease. :D
<BiosElement> Even the opening is disgusting
<BiosElement> Anyone who 'participates in Ubuntu' has to follow this 24/7.
<BiosElement> Well that counts me as a ReLoCo Organizer. >.>
<Unit193> Na, just sign old one.
<BiosElement> "We respect decisions made by those who were asked to take them." Why do we respect the decisions? Unity was dumb, I don't respect it. That doesn't mean I don't respect you but I don't have to respect your  decisions.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Send comments to cz<tab>
<BiosElement> Already on it :P
<Unit193> (And make them here)
<BiosElement> Heh, I wish I didn't notice this, it gets worse as I go on.
<BiosElement> Apparently all decisions are final as well.
<jrgifford> how do I link to a line # from launchpad?
<jrgifford> (with a specific commit)
<BiosElement> Good question
<BiosElement> Possibly click the numbers, if they're there.
<jrgifford> I want a specific revision, so when its changed I don't look like a liar.
<BiosElement> When in doubt, ask for a second opinion. Perceived conflicts of interest are important to address; as a leader, act to ensure that decisions are credible even if they must occasionally be unpopular, difficult or favourable to the interests of one group over another.
<jrgifford> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/22/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt - there we go.
<BiosElement> ^How ironic..
<jrgifford> BiosElement: iirc, that is in the current version as well
<BiosElement> I think it is
<BiosElement> But it's amusing to see it there in this mess of a CoC
<Unit193> jrgifford: No, it was dholboch.
<jrgifford> Unit193: ? i missed something
<BiosElement> http://pastebin.com/NVfS2LTa
<BiosElement> First draft of notes, I think I covered most of the points.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: the first one about private communication vs public, thats in the current one.
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt
<jrgifford> its more or less "don't really get all nasty about the whole thing"
<jrgifford> Unit193: what is the officially official version? SADFL's or dholbach?
<BiosElement> I'm sure I hit a few existing points.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Look at scrollback, cprofitt said it was...
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh, i see it now
<jrgifford> my points are still the same though, i'll just change the URL. :p
<Unit193> Yeah, I was just saying....
 * Unit193 thinks he should have just stayed quiet about all this, not getting the right point across....
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh, you're fine
<jrgifford> the rest of us are just all worked up about this and not thinking (obviously)
<BiosElement> Not a prob Unit193 heh
<BiosElement> Back in a lil bit heh
<cprofitt> paultag: ping
<Unit193> 2 hours ago last seen on FN.
<cprofitt> FN?
<Unit193> jrgifford: Think bios would like to give his linky? :P
<Unit193> FN= = freenode
<cprofitt> Unit193: and jrgifford
<cprofitt> got a question for you...
<jrgifford> cprofitt: ask away
<cprofitt> I know you were both similar to paultag in your thiniking
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh, that link?
<cprofitt> http://www.gennx360.com/firm.php?view=values
<jrgifford> I can't speak for Unit193, but I am.
<cprofitt> look at the second to last set of bullet points
<canthus13> kinda funny to see cprofitt show up right after BiosElement left.
<cprofitt> how do those bullet points compare?
<cprofitt> canthus13: ?
<cprofitt> that name sounds familiar...
<canthus13> cprofitt: He has specific issues with the new CoC as well.
<cprofitt> ah
<cprofitt> I took some time to listen to paultag earlier....
<Unit193> [21:51:19] < BiosElement> http://pastebin.com/NVfS2LTa
<jrgifford> ... i'm seeing some similarites, but i'm not 100% sure what you're getting at cprofitt
<Unit193> That page reads different to me than the other one.
<cprofitt> jrgifford I am looking for a way to capture... what I think was intended by the language you guys noticed
<cprofitt> and was wondering how those bullet points made you feel
<cprofitt> they capture the essential nature of what I thought the original language was trying to say...
<Unit193> We value everyone executing on the decision once made...
<Unit193> even when they do not agree.
<Unit193> Value the people.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> Unit193: so more acceptable language?
<jrgifford> cprofitt: My major, un-movable objection would be removed with the language in that link.
<jrgifford> the other ones I can deal with personally, and aren't as major.
<jrgifford> (more of a minor quibble than a issue tbh)
<Unit193> I see respecting the people being good, but not what they thought was best at all times.
<Unit193> jrgifford: The one bios didn't agree with I didn't even read as I didn't read the entire doc at that point.
<cprofitt> for me... the major point of the original language was that decisions need to be made...
<cprofitt> and the person making the decision should be respected even if we don't all agree with the decision
<jrgifford> Unit193: which one? the personal contact thing? thats in the original one, it boils down to nice.
<jrgifford> *be nice
<cprofitt> well the new CoC mixes the regular CoC and the leadership CoC
<jrgifford> cprofitt: let me finish this draft, and then i'll send a pastbin link of what i'm thinking of with that?
<Unit193> jrgifford: No, the value Ubuntu over everything else, job, boss, family.....
<cprofitt> the part you guys noticed was the leadership specific part
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh, yeah that one is really weird, and wasn't in the version I read this morning iirc. I intend to bring it up at the CC meeting if I get the chance.
<Unit193> That's just plain weird!
<cprofitt> Unit193: what line?
<cprofitt> the pastebin has some verbage in it that is no longer valid
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt#L185
<jrgifford> '''Leadership in the broader interest'''
<jrgifford> We expect that leaders hold the interests of the team and the Ubuntu
<jrgifford> community above those of themselves, their employer, and other
<jrgifford> projects. (the line numbers don't work so well since its at the bottom of the page)
<jrgifford> my employer (right now) is me. It might be that I end up working for a CentOS shop. There might be a conflict of interest there.
<dzho> seems like a lot to ask volunteers
<jrgifford> Because under this part, I'd have to put Ubuntu first, instead of my employers CentOS requirements.
<cprofitt> well.. that part is from the leadership CoC
<cprofitt> it is not aimed at individuals, but those people who were selected or elected to be 'leaders'
<jrgifford> well... it isn't in the one posted online right now. http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/leadership-conduct
<cprofitt> here is the current source you should use
<cprofitt> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/+merge/102118
<Unit193> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/leadership-conduct
<Unit193> jrgifford: Dnait...
<jrgifford> "employer" doesn't appear once, and "interest" is "keep personal personal" and "conflict of interest". Nothing about Ubuntu first.
<cprofitt> I think the part you found is an extension of Keeping the Personal Personal and Conflicts of Interest
<jrgifford> Extension? No. Major rewrite that turns the meaning upside down? Yes.
<cprofitt> a good pastebin of the latest
<cprofitt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932767/
<Unit193> ...Right after I closed FF
<cprofitt> sorry Unit193
<Unit193> Still has the section stateing Ubuntu before everything else.
<cprofitt> Ubuntu Community
<Unit193> cprofitt: I jest. :P
<jrgifford> well, i'm out for the night.
<cprofitt> night jrgifford
<Unit193> 'Night, jrgifford
<jrgifford> ttyl guys, cprofitt - do you know if the CC meeting thursday will be open mic (within reason)?
<cprofitt> I do not know that
<cprofitt> we are not reviewing the community feedback (per schedule) until May 5th I beleive.
<jrgifford> oh? I thought that was thursday. /me checks the calendar again
<jrgifford> oh, 3rd of may.
<cprofitt> 3rd of may...
<cprofitt> thanks... had a feeling 5th was wrong
<jrgifford> ok, thanks cprofitt. feel free to ping me/email me if you have further thoughts/questions - i'm more than happy to help get this whole thing ironed out (although I hate raising a fuss at the same time...)
<Unit193> jrgifford: < pleia2> yep, anyone can speak
<cprofitt> jrgifford: thanks...
<jrgifford> Unit193: sweet.
<cprofitt> I currently am trying to listen and understand from your point of view as much as possible
<Unit193> jrgifford: And that's another reason to let you do it, so I don't have to make a fuss or look dumb as I can't explain well.
<cprofitt> I did not read it the same way... so, I need to try to best understand your point of view
<cprofitt> thanks again guys...
<cprofitt> I will think on things more...
<cprofitt> feel free to ping me as well
<cprofitt> night all
<Unit193> Heh, missed him.
<BiosElement> Hmm?
<canthus13> BiosElement: cprofitt was in here discussing the CoC.
<BiosElement> Ahh haha I'll look at the logs. How'd that go? :P
<canthus13> puzzlement?
<Unit193> I'd say not bad.
<BiosElement> Somewhat amusing really
<BiosElement> Eh, I'm just not swayed by the "That's not what we meant" arguement, folks say the same thing about sopa. >.<
<jrgifford> Unit193: lol
<thafreak> So my newer 8 port gigabit switch died yesterday...
<thafreak> was planning on getting a 16port anyway, but sucks when you have to do things sooner than planned
<thafreak> So, I'm avoiding dlink, since that's what took a puke on me
<thafreak> any suggestions?
<thafreak> Do I get a cheaper brand like trendnet, or just fork out the money and get HP or even Cisco?
<dzho> paultag: I see we're feeling a bit better about things now?
<paultag> dzho: a bit
<andygraybeal> so ... this is interesting -- joomla drops their support this month on joomla 1.5.  ubuntu releases their new 12.04 server this month.   the problem is the lack of time overlap for testing!
<andygraybeal> i would like to upgrade to joomla 2.5 and ubuntu 12.04
<andygraybeal> but i'm scared scared scared :)
<andygraybeal> i guess i should just take it one step at a time.
<dzho> why the rush to upgrade the server?
<andygraybeal> not sure; maybe ignorance and laziness combined.
<dzho> insufficiently lazy, if you're planning to do an upgrade :)
<andygraybeal> ;)
<andygraybeal> well, the deal is -- i want to do the upgrade only once.
<andygraybeal> i don't want to upgrade the website to new joomla.. then later upgrade the website to new ubuntu.
<andygraybeal> but support for ubuntu 10.04 server still is in place for another year.. correct?
<andygraybeal> and only 6 more months for desktop?
<dzho> 10.4 has another year on desktop, but several yet on the server
<dzho> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<andygraybeal> oh for real? i thought it was 6 months
<andygraybeal> awesome
<andygraybeal> okay good news then.
<andygraybeal> all around.
<dzho> :)
<andygraybeal> what are you up to dzho ?
<dzho> trying to get my gumption up for some deferred debian upgrades
<andygraybeal> ah, explain.. deferred?
<andygraybeal> sarge?
 * dzho whistles innocently, mumbles something about a VM on a private network that might even be older
<andygraybeal> nice :)
<andygraybeal> dzho, are you in cbus?
<andygraybeal> i'm down here south eastern ahia
<dzho> some of my family is from your area, Guernsey Cty, but no, I'm not even in OH atm.
<andygraybeal> i feel like i'm the blind black man in that one twilight zone.. with the guy had a marking on his forehead.
<andygraybeal> betrayed :)
<andygraybeal> i thought you were in ohio :P
<andygraybeal> soon i'll find out that no one here is in ohio !
<andygraybeal> then i will feel squandered.
<thafreak> I'm from ohio
<thafreak> but the NEO region
<paultag> I used to live in Ohio
<paultag> NEO as well
<paultag> then I moved to boston
<andygraybeal> yay, ohio people
<andygraybeal> power was off for 2 hours in our warehouse this weekend; we have two fridgeration units down there, one cooler and one freezer.
<andygraybeal> hopefully everythign is fine.
<andygraybeal> we run a restaurant, and we manually put up our own food for the year in those units :)
<andygraybeal> we need a backup generator
<dzho> andygraybeal: and a freezer alarm
<jrgifford> cprofitt: howdy, and welcome back to the land of complaining ubuntu loco users. how can we help you? :)
<andygraybeal> dzho, we have a freezer alarm
<andygraybeal> we have one that sounds an alarm on site and a therm that sends snmp data to nagios
<andygraybeal> doesn't help much when there is no generator :)
<jrgifford> ah, nagios. both a wonder and a pain.
<andygraybeal> well eventually, opennms.. but i haven't the time.
<dzho> ah
<cprofitt> jrgifford: no help needed today, thanks.
<Unit193> jrgifford: I got yourls setup in cherokee, doesn't help that the doc for cherokee is on a domain that doesn't exist anymore. :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: yourls? Its been awhile since i setup yourls, but maybe i can help. whats up?
<Unit193> It's all setup.
<jrgifford> oh, cool
<Unit193> Yep, not as easy as with apache.
<paultag> nginx ftw
<dzho> I've been told nginx is Russian for "can't configure Apache"
<dzho> is this true?
<paultag> false :)
<paultag> nginx's conf files get compiled into C
<paultag> if anything they're much harder to deal with
<paultag> it's alsno not mutex, you can wrap apache2 in nginx
<paultag> which is useful if you want to do caching
<paultag> I serve out uwsgi with nginx, which apache2 can't do right
<paultag> (at last I think they are)
<dzho> oh, man, wsgi
<dzho> I hope you didn't get any one you.
<dzho> on
<Unit193> I use cherokee and lighttpd.
<paultag> uwsgi is great
<paultag> as is nginx
<dzho> (seriously, dzho recognizes he will have to up his webserver game to properly troll paultag)
<paultag> you can't troll a single person
<paultag> the act of trolling is to put a comment out to a large group and get bites on the line
<paultag> trolling for fish, not an ogre
<paultag> ergo, you can only be a dick, not troll a single person
<gilbert> what about trolling a bridge when only one person is crossing??
<paultag> trolling for brigde tolls
<paultag> gotta pay the troll toll
<paultag> gilbert: so both doku and kibi asked if I would keep doing gcc stuff :)
<gilbert> paultag: cool :)
<paultag> gilbert: I'm pretty happy with that, since they're both usally pretty intense
 * gilbert is doing some crazy math today
<paultag> o'rly?
<gilbert> yaya, multidimensional derivatives of jacobian systems :o
<paultag> that sounds badass
<paultag> I loved topology when I studied it
<gilbert> kinda, but makes my brain hurt cause i have a bunch of terms with a bunch of indices that are too easy to mix up
<paultag> yeah, truf
<dzho> that's when handwriting begins to be key
<dzho> I was never so careful with handwriting as when slogging through pages of algebra or quantum
<dzho> "WTF is that?  a subscript 1? or a comma?"
<dzho> usually you can tell by context, but one screw up propogated can lead to heartache
<gilbert> i have horrible handwriting :(
<gilbert> more of a problem when i try to program what i've written tho
<dzho> gilbert: what's your field?
<cprofitt> this dzho character is something else....
<dzho> cprofitt: moo
<gilbert> electrical engineering
<cprofitt> dzho: meow
<dzho> 'meow' does not have super cow powers
<cprofitt> correct.
<gilbert> super lolcat powerz tho
<cprofitt> but it drinks them
<dzho> gilbert: so, this is Maxwell's Equation-y type stuff?
<gilbert> well, yeah it ultimately ties into a computational em solver
<cprofitt> dzho: what do they feed these guys from Ohio... we don't get this talk in the NY channel even with RIT and RPI
<dzho> do we even have anyone from the capital region in -us-ny?
<cprofitt> Not sure... we used too
<dzho> I used to hang in #cdlug a bit, but, meh.
<dzho> I guess they're all too busy wrestling their Jacobeans into shape and . . . stuff
<dzho> er, Jacobians
<dzho> Jacobeans give you gas
<gilbert> dzho: yeah they do :(
<andygraybeal> bros, let me dumb this down a bit for you.. i just got back from the local brewpub and hot dog shop down in athens :)  ahh yea ;)
<andygraybeal> i went to some meeting and was impatient and wanted to guage out certain body parts without any tools.  so i took a stroll to the local historical museum and found a grist mill right down the road from my place.  it took pictures, then bought a bottle of vodka and jamesons at kroger.  i got back and the meeting was over, so i headed over to jackie-o's and got a hotdog from obettys... i don't know anything about jacobeans, but jameson
<andygraybeal> s whiskey.. um yes.
<andygraybeal> i must sober up for the ride home, i already have one dui.
<paultag> that's kinda awesome
<andygraybeal> it is awesome, if you are ever in athens, give me enough leeway to make it to the bank and i will treat you.
<paultag> ah man, thanks dude
<paultag> will do
<andygraybeal> but i don't keep random cash or cards on me for reasons of alcohol abuse.
<paultag> gotcha
<andygraybeal> now i have to try to upgrade our webpage from joomla 1.5 to joomla 2.5 ... interesting.
<paultag> godspeed! :)
<andygraybeal> i love west virginian women.
<andygraybeal> i'm not ashamed.
<andygraybeal> so today while i was at the pub, i met someone that is related to someone i out in california that i know, and took care of her computer for... totally weird.
<andygraybeal> *i knew out
<andygraybeal> anyway, spelling and grammar.. etc.
<andygraybeal> yes, his name was phil, he was quite the large man.
<andygraybeal> plus he knew two of the guys that i already know, so we became good friends instantly.
<andygraybeal> it was odd.
<andygraybeal> he had one of the skinniests girls i've seen.  i think the need some meat on'em.
<paultag> oh jeez
<andygraybeal> he noticed i had boots for steal workers.
<paultag> Cheri703's going to show up and kick both of our asses if we keep this up
<andygraybeal> i thought this was the most epic thought so far.
<andygraybeal> oh really?
<andygraybeal>  so nevermind.
<andygraybeal> too many rules for this channel
<andygraybeal> i just want to ahng out with doods who use computers from ohio.
<paultag> there are gals who are just as good :)
<andygraybeal> is cheri too skinny?
<paultag> actually, if not better :P
<paultag> I'm not getting into that, I just don't think she's appreciate objectifying women here :)
<paultag> considering she leads the team, also
<andygraybeal> alright less talk of women.
<andygraybeal> i can manage.
<paultag> :)
<andygraybeal> still west virginian women aren't bad.. no?
<paultag> I don't think I've met one :)
<andygraybeal> ohio women are great too.
<paultag> Ohio women are fantastic, and loads are bloody brilliant, which is radical
<andygraybeal> i'm infatuated with a WV lady that lives in OH... even better :)
<andygraybeal> she digs linux :)
<paultag> :)
<andygraybeal> and open s ource :)
<Unit193> Indiana ones can shoot guns. :D
<andygraybeal> this is totally on topic.
<andygraybeal> is this channel logged?
<paultag> yeah
<andygraybeal> okay, maybe i should stop now.
<paultag> and logs are public
<paultag> via http
<andygraybeal> awesome socks!
<andygraybeal> sock'ets too :)
<Unit193> Yeah, realy annoying.
<Unit193> +l
<andygraybeal> maybe we need a #ubuntu-us-oh-ot
<paultag> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/17/%23ubuntu-us-oh.txt
<andygraybeal> :)
<Unit193> -backstage. :P
<andygraybeal> anyway, i don't love a certain WV women that lives in OH.
<paultag> Unit193: people would confuse us with classroom ;)
<Unit193> paultag: Haha, that would get some questions. :P
<andygraybeal> anyway, women who love open source and linux derivatives own.
<andygraybeal> this is not objectifying.
<Unit193> Some of the opensource people really drive the image down though.
<andygraybeal> Unit193, explain, i might be one of those people you are referring to.
<andygraybeal> ... i'm afraid.
<Unit193> Wouldn't think so and I'm not going into it again, and really not in a logged channel. :P
<andygraybeal> *nods; i hope i'm not the stereotype you are referring to.
<andygraybeal> paultag, dood, i downloaded qgis, and it works tons better with the files from athensgis.com
<paultag> awesome :)
<andygraybeal> yea
<andygraybeal> i think tilemill will be great for our website though!
<paultag> :)
<andygraybeal> yes, like i was sayign ther ewas a grist mill right down the road from where i live.  i photographed a painting of it today at the historical musueam.
<andygraybeal> i hope i can find the location based on my deed, because it is in relative location to my property on my deed.
<andygraybeal> this is awesome.
<andygraybeal> the curator at the historical society says she'd love the pictures.
<andygraybeal> err.. i mean if i take real pictures of the sight at the moment.
<andygraybeal> yes, carrie fisher is awesome.
<andygraybeal> i was looking up cheri703 on the internet.  every thing ends up leading to carrie fisher, i don't know why.
<andygraybeal> back to the particulars of mysqldump
<andygraybeal> so boring compared.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-18
<andygray> okay, home
<Unit193> BiosElement: Yeah I won't be there. ;)
<BiosElement> Heh Unit193 Not a problem
<Cheri703> o/ andygraybeal why look me up?
<Cheri703> ah, scrolled back further :)
<andygray> morning
<paultag> yo
<andygray> heya paul
<andygray> what are you up to today ?
<paultag> living the dream, man
<paultag> how are you?
<andygray> haha living the dream, listen to you.
<andygray> i'm good. i'm on the journey to upgrade joomla 1.5 to 2.5 ... without interruptions today.
<paultag> badass
<andygray> my eyesite is getting bad man ;)
<andygray> so.. what is this dream your living?   if i was living my dream i had last night, carrie fisher would be next to me.
<andygray> oh and i would be at a hockey game with a bunch of asians and techno music playing with phones that would upload copyright violations every time a picture was taken.
<andygray> and a logo was in the picture.
<paultag> working for a nonprofit I love
<paultag> doing shit I love
<andygray> nice, nonprofit, i did a small job for 'homeless garden project'  in santa cruz california :)
<andygray> i work at a cooperative right now (for profit b corp)
<paultag> sweet
<paultag> I work for the Sunlight Foundation
<paultag> a nonprofit focused on goverment transparency and accountability
<andygray> ah interesting.
<andygray> sounds potentially very dangerous :)
<paultag> meh :)
<paultag> I think that's why it's fun. We're also super well known
<andygray> i figure it's something like leaking cables left and right.
<paultag> nah, we can't do that
<paultag> we just download stuff the goverment hids on their sites, but is still public
<paultag> then digest all of it and disclose the findings
<andygray> well, this is interesting.
<paultag> or like, scraping sites to make APIs
<paultag> like, state legislative bodies
<paultag> we're mostly technical folks, which is cool
<thafreak> Morning...er...mid morning Ohio
<andygray> heya thafreak
<thafreak> yo yo
 * thafreak has so much work to do....but doesn't want to do it :(
<thafreak> 3 jobs is at least, one job too many
<thafreak> but probably 3 jobs too many
<canthus13> good morning.
 * canthus13 stabs chromium repeatedly witha  spoon.
<canthus13> I have 4GB of ram.  there's no reason I should be swapping. :/
<canthus13> ...except that chromium was using 2.5GB.
<thafreak> awesome
<thafreak> yeah, i keep switching browsers as my default periodically...
<thafreak> basically when i realize my browser's using all my ram, i change
<thafreak> until i realize that browser is using all my ram...then i change back
<thafreak> :)
<thafreak> fyi, you can sort of convert virtualbox vm's to kvm...
<thafreak> i guess the export appliance thing that vbox does makes an ova file, which is just a gnu tar file with an ovf and a vmdk disk image
<andygray> nice, vbox to kvm :)
<andygray> had no idea
<Cheri703> I got my work from home job !!! I will be starting as part time, but with the potential for more, and if I am doing a fair amount each week, will likely quit current job and move to a part-time with benefits elsewhere :)
<andygray> nice
<thafreak> crap...nevermind...seems vmdk support in qemu/kvm isn't working....
<andygray> thafreak, noted :)
<thafreak> Cheri703: what kind of work from home is it?
<Cheri703> qa for a website, eventually penetration testing and other junior-ish security engineer stuff :D :D
<thafreak> andygray: fyi, there is a vbox tool to convert vmdk images to raw images though...i will have to do that first i guess
<thafreak> wow nice...
<Cheri703> yes, very excited
<Cheri703> and the website is one that teaches security things to people, so even better, I get to learn as I work :D
<thafreak> so are you working for a company qa'ing their website, or for like a consulting company qa'ing other companies websites?
<Cheri703> qa'ing theirs, then other stuff later on
<Cheri703> www.thehackeracademy.com :D
<andygray> interesting :)
<Cheri703> I'm super excited
<thafreak> and you're getting paid, or is it more like unpaid intern?
<Cheri703> paid
<thafreak> awesome
<thafreak> let us know (specifically me) if it's decent material...
<thafreak> i might be convinced to get my company to pay their membership fee for me...if it seems worth it
<thafreak> see, now you're in sales too and you didn't even know it
<Cheri703> hehe, yeah, I'll keep you posted
<Cheri703> I will say, decent material for me (beginner) might be different than decent material for you, but I've been interacting with the guy behind it, sounds pretty good overall
<andygray> what is it that yano does?
<andygray> that sounds somethinkg like what he is wokring on too
<thafreak> is it a instructor lead class type setup, or more of a learn at your own pace kind of deal?
<Cheri703> I believe learn at your own pace, check out the blog on the site
<Cheri703> I will let you know once I'm more into it
<canthus13> Wow. 1500 bucks a year?
<Cheri703> pm me if interested but that is too much >.>
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I'll learn it the old fashioned way, tyvm.
<Cheri703> for the record, I'm not implying that I'd be shady and provide info as I'm doing it
<canthus13> :)
<gilbert> paultag: reading -devel?
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I saw your post
<paultag> gilbert: I like the idea a lot
<paultag> gilbert: but a lot of people might claim hijacking or breaking stable versions or something
<gilbert> paultag: cool. glad to know my ideas aren't completely crazy ;)
<paultag> yeah no, it's a good idea
<paultag> and I think you should keep at it, I agree a lot
<paultag> gilbert: any replies off-list?
<gilbert> paultag: not yet.  just sent that like 15 min ago anyway
<paultag> ah, yeah, true
<paultag> (45 minutes ago)
<gilbert> oh
<gilbert> time flies :(
<paultag> y'rly
<gilbert> so, i think hijacking is overblown
<paultag> I agree, but some people claim it as a real problem
<gilbert> the solution to that i already put in there is that the maintainer can appeal alioth's decision by demonstrating volunteer badness
<paultag> yeah I saw that bit
<gilbert> but yeah, i'm tired of maintainers whining
<paultag> I know people are going to claim that this will encourage malicious NMUs via official means, gilbert
<gilbert> let the people that are actually doing things do those things
<paultag> I know it's not
<paultag> but that's what they're going to say
<paultag> I agree
<paultag> totally
<paultag> I think collab-maint should actually mean something (but alas)
<gilbert> a few bad/malicious nmus shouldn't prevent others from doing real work
<gilbert> those should be addressed on a case-by-case basis
<paultag> I mean, I agree, and you'd have to have upload rights
<paultag> but I feel that if this were in place when that dpkg NMU went down, it'd be behind this sort of process
<gilbert> well, anyway, thats what i'll say if someone complains about that
<paultag> which isn't a bad thing
<gilbert> tru
<paultag> but stuff like DMs getting a DD to upload this sort of thing
<paultag> will be hard, I think
<paultag> which isn't a bad thing, but just something I was thinking about
<gilbert> possibly.  after time, it may become more acceptible
<paultag> I hope so :)
<gilbert> you'll be a dd by then anyway ;)
<paultag> I'm not so worried about me :)
<gilbert> ah good ole selflessness
<paultag> I'm in the middle of nodejs hell, I'm about to upload like 20 new node packages
<paultag> and if someone would jack a few of those, I'd be so effing happy
<paultag> so I need to make sure there's a process for that :)
<gilbert> :)
<paultag> (trying to get TileMill in before Wheezy)
<gilbert> haha, the "please hijack this" process
<paultag> right?!
<paultag> it's what the low-threshold NMU should be
<paultag> I wish we could leave notes on the PTS
<paultag> DEP12 - HACKING.Debian
<paultag> actually, I wonder if I can just start doing that, and send a patch into the PTS to display that in a pane
<gilbert> sure, no harm in trying
<gilbert> except wasted time
<paultag> yeah, sure
<paultag> it'd be nice to leave a note for people looking at how to handle this sort of situation
<paultag> and a thing for them to point to to say it's OK to do this to any sponsors
<andygray> i need like #software-ignorance-rage  support right now.
<andygray> i'm going nuts with this joomla transfer, i've done it before, several times and it's worked just great.
<andygray> this time, is not working :(
<andygray> i must be missing something
<andygray> i know this has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<andygray> grrrrrrr
<andygray> who plans on using failback mode?
<andygray> anyone?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> I'll still be using Xfce and/or LXDE. :P
<andygray> i'm gonna use failback for all my users, but for my laptop imma use straight up
<andygray> Unit193, awesome man.
<andygray> my users would so much love lxde
<paultag> Fluxbox or Awesome + some gnome things is enough for me
<andygray> hmmm i never heard of Awesome
<paultag> one day, I'm going to write a tiling wayland DS
<Unit193> AwesomeWM, not bad.
<andygray> *needs to loook up
<paultag> Awesome is OK. Not awesome
<paultag> but it's what I'm using now
<paultag> it's good for multi-screen or large screens
<Unit193> I can't wait for Xfce 4.10.
<andygray> i've got on with the WM named after my ballsack.. which is effin hilarious.
<andygray> scrot? or some .. yea
<paultag> scrot is for screenshots
<andygray> yea, i'm still thinking
<paultag> scr[eensh]ot
<andygray> eensh :)
<andygray> i like it.
<andygray> the nutsack window manager : scrotwm
<andygray> it's effin bad ass :)
<andygray> but users could never understand
<paultag> haha, oh lordy
<paultag> I need to write my wm, i have big ideas
<paultag> I have big ideas for lots of things
<paultag> not enough time, never enough time
<andygray> excuses, excuses..... ( yes, i am falling off the keyboard)
<andygray> talking about excuses, this is a great thread
<andygray> http://www.osnews.com/comments/20910
<gilbert> all columbusites, join us for ubuntu hour at panara tonight at 6 just south of the osu campus
<andygray> i'd love to go
<andygray> i can't but yea.
<andygray> that is aewsome people get together about ubuntu :)
<andygray> er i mean in cbus :)
<andygray> gilbert, is ubuntu hour every week?
<gilbert> andygray: every other
<andygray> nice
<andygray> is there  a decent turnout?
<andygray> i can't imagine there would be any turn out save for a handful in athens
<andygray> i mean, if there were such an event
<andygray> it would be badass if there was the event :)
<gilbert> andygray: are you at ou?
<andygray> i'm not.  i'm a resident in the area... well just outside the athens area.
<andygray> #aalug is the lug
<andygray> it's not very acgtive
<andygray> i've been to a presentation that the lug had like.. years ago on the OU campus, i felt a little weird cause i was older but i got over it.
<gilbert> andygray: we're always looking for more local leads.  all ya gotta do is find a friend, maybe put some flyers up, and hang out
<gilbert> andygray: ubuntu hours tend not to involve presentations, so no pressure
<andygray> i see
<andygray> is it a popular thing?
<andygray> having an 'ubuntu hours' at a venue?
<gilbert> andygray: yeah its somewhat popular, we usually get 6 or 7 that come out
<andygray> i own a venue, if that many people come out it would be good :)
<andygray> co-own, really i mis-spoke
<andygray> maybe i'll find more people around my area up for it.
<gilbert> andygray: yeah, its a good time
<gilbert> andygray: since you co-own the place, put up some signage the week before or something
<andygray> yea, i will advertisde
<andygray> we have a foreign language night once a week :)
<andygray> it's not very active
<andygray> it should be advertized more
<gilbert> andygray: are you on the mailing list?
<gilbert> andygray: if not, join up https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-oh and announce your meetings there
<gilbert> also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam (includes events around the state)-
<andygray> i'm not on the mailing list
<andygray> i'm new to this ubuntu social network
<andygray> i think i'm only on the announce :) list
<andygray> i get those emails from that lady every so often.
<gilbert> the ohio list is quite different.  just local stuff and random conversations every now and then
<Unit193> It's not typically loaded with drama, thankfully.
<paultag> like every other ubuntu everything :)
<BiosElementv3> Howdy folks
<gilbert> ubuntu hour columbus now! come here
<canthus13> gilbert: ..2 and a half hours is a bit of a drive. :P
<BiosElementv3> haha you shoulda planned it better! ;P
<gilbert> canthus13: thats too bad, only half a tank of gas to get
<BiosElementv3> Exactly! And then you get to have bad coffee >.>
<canthus13> gilbert: Half a tank. :( That's half the week's groceries.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-19
<jrgifford> andygray: i use fallback sometimes
<andygraybeal> morning
<andygraybeal> anyone having release parties this month or next?
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: i think i'm organizing one in like, two weeks. still need to get my act together on that though.
<jrgifford> (for the cleveland area)
<andygraybeal> ah cool
<andygraybeal> go cleve
<andygraybeal> i need one in the athens area.
<andygraybeal> the linux guys around here scoff at ubuntu
<jrgifford> heh, ubuntu is african for "can't configure debian"
<andygraybeal> they are all like.. why aren't you using ... <insert more advanced linux>
<andygraybeal> gilbert, do you guys have ubuntu hour at just one venue, or do you have different venues to switch it up?
<jrgifford> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123424/what-is-the-deal-about-ubuntu
<andygraybeal> this humor eludes me :)
<andygraybeal> maybe that's the point :)
<jrgifford> lol
<andygraybeal> i've never hear dof htis grevious goat :)
<andygraybeal> i wonder if there is a 12.04 banner i could purchase
<andygraybeal> and hang for an event
<andygraybeal> i could just buy a white sheet and paint my own
<thafreak> i don't get people's gripes...ubuntu is more or less debian, with a different set of packages...but it still works and is configured the same
<thafreak> tell them you use ubuntu because you don't have time to spend all day configuring one machine
<thafreak> i used to be big into gentoo
<thafreak> then i got the bright idea to switch a bunch of linux servers I managed to gentoo...
<thafreak> before I knew it, I was spending all my time compiling packages everwhere
<thafreak> And now, if I can't install it as a KVM or XEN guest, I won't even try it out
<thafreak> tried to get Arch running as a kvm guest, and it took me forever it seemed
<thafreak> all I wanted was to have it use LVM...
<thafreak> their auto install script thing didn't understand my virtio disk
<thafreak> i think i had to emulate an ide disk
<andygraybeal> does anyoen use MS Zune with Ubuntu?
<paultag> I don't think that's ever worked :)
<andygraybeal> http://stinebaugh.info/getting-your-zune-to-work-in-linux-kinda/
<andygraybeal> even like this?
<paultag> the set of Ubuntu / Linux / Debian contributors intersected with the set of Zune owners is virtually nill
<andygraybeal> ok
<paultag> I guess :)
<andygraybeal> okay :)
<andygraybeal> omg, i have a POS that runs on XP and is like from 2003.
<andygraybeal> er well.. when i got into this job it ran on win98.
<andygraybeal> anyway.. i was having probelms with it this week.. and i'm cheerfully making fun of it.. and someone seriously responds how we need the data from it and that it's very important.  i can't help that i try and things don't work.
<andygraybeal> i'm sorry we rely on this outdated software.
<andygraybeal> i try to make it work as great as i can, i can't help that it's what we use.
<andygraybeal> grrrr
<andygraybeal> now i feel bad
<andygraybeal> is it cool to install 12.04 workstation now?  or should i wait 7 days?   .. this would be on my friends computer.
<paultag> I have it on my work machine
<paultag> Unity, as usual, is a mistake
<andygraybeal> okay, you think it's okay to load up on a friends computer?   can they update to the official release when it comes out?
<andygraybeal> or should i just wait 7 days :_
<andygraybeal> :)
<paultag> either way
<paultag> :)
 * Unit193 finds it easier to not use Unity.
<andygraybeal> paultag, okay cool, i'll give it ago.
<paultag> w0rd
<Unit193> jrgifford: You up and alive?
<andygraybeal> Unit193, he was on at 9.30am so far today
<thafreak> i'm definately giving unity another try
<thafreak> i still think gnome 3 is sexier though
<andygraybeal> yea, i don't mind unity, personally.  for the workplace, i think i'm gonna stick with failback.
<thafreak> only bad thing...
<thafreak> when i go to teach the night class...and all the machines are windows 7
<thafreak> i keep moving the mouse to the upper left corner to expose all my windows
<thafreak> and i'll sit there and keep doing it, like why is it not working
<thafreak> stupid windows...why can't they be more like gnome3
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 hugs his gnome 3.
<paultag> gross
<thafreak> i do it when i shouldn't though
<thafreak> my boss will come in
<thafreak> and i'll minimize hulu dekstop
<thafreak> then i'll need to switch windows in front of her for something and without thinking, I expose all windows
<thafreak> and there's hulu desktop with a paused video
<thafreak> doh
<paultag> fail
<thafreak> yep
<paultag> my boss is cool with hulu
<thafreak> they need an anti-boss mode
<paultag> … mang
<thafreak> well...mine hasn't said anything ever
<paultag> yeah, I know, I try to keep it on the DL too
<paultag> and not often
<thafreak> i just want her to think the stuff i do takes a really long time, and not that i'm actually watching a video and doing the tasks in a couple of minutes at the end
<paultag> haha
<paultag> god, why can't github be better
<thafreak> it's like that old commercial for rice crispies
<thafreak> where the mom is in the kitchen making all kinds of noise, banging pots, etc, but really reading a book
<thafreak> and then makes the crispie treats in like a minute at the end, and throws flower on her face and comes out looking all exhausted
<thafreak> and the family cheers and really apreciates all the hard work
<paultag> haha
<thafreak> i learned alot from commercials as a kid
<paultag> most of my jobs were like that
<paultag> not my current one, thankfully
<thafreak> i want a new job...just not sure what i want to do
<thafreak> i've been saying i'm done being a sysadmin for like 5 years now
<thafreak> i think it's time i start working towards something like director of IT...
<andygraybeal> i quit IT.. i was like.. EFF this.  i had a job working on microsoft.. omg. i was about to kill myself.
<canthus13> thafreak: so you subscribe to the scotty theory of engineering?
<thafreak> canthus13: elaborate
<andygraybeal> then i got a job at a restaurant washign dishes and making food.. and it turns out that their POS was in grave danger.. and someone strung their network with those electrical tie nuts.. and a poor little hub.
<andygraybeal> so i was like.. um.. your network cables are hangin by a thread.. no wonder everythign is effed.
<canthus13> thafreak: basically, always give the captain a much longer estimate than the job will really take. It makes you look like a miracle worker.
 * canthus13 doesn't remember the exact words right off hand.
<thafreak> oh that one
<thafreak> yes....
<andygraybeal> someone told them they should buy a whole new system because the system was setup as 192.2.168.0 and no one noticed why when they put another client on the network with 192.168.2.0... it wouldn't work. i was like.. oMG OMG OMG.. okay fine i'll fix your dumb computers.
<thafreak> that's the code i live by
<thafreak> that and I have no idea how to estimate how long something takes anyway
<canthus13> thafreak: fist quote: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Star_Trek_III:_The_Search_for_Spock
<canthus13> andygraybeal: I hear the stupidest shit sometimes... Especially when I'm talking to customers and they tell me geek squad blamed us because <x>
<andygraybeal> yea
<andygraybeal> then they started getting all these dumb viruses cause some idiot was always browsing pr0n
<andygraybeal> so i was like.. EFF it.. we are installing linux and i don't give a Shi& what anyway says.
 * canthus13 had a customer call because she installed McAfee and her internet stopped working. She uninstalled McAfee and it worked again. McAfee said it must be her ISP's fault. :P
<andygraybeal> nice
<canthus13> Fortunately, she saw the absurdity of it too and was just calling to humor McAfee/confirm with me that McAfee's tech really was the idiot she thought he was.
<canthus13> Even better when one of these other techs call me on a three way call to try to convince me that some stupid issue of theirs is really ours.  Once had an HP support tech call and try to convince me that the reason their customer's printer wouldn't power up was because our cable modem was blocking it.
<andygraybeal> literaly, power on?  or... ?
<canthus13> literally.
<andygraybeal> that is pretty funny.
<canthus13> even if it was just a case of not connecting to wireless, that's not a cable modem issue.
<andygraybeal> i almost don' tbelive you :)
<canthus13> andygraybeal: I wouldn't believe me if I hadn't spent 5 years doing ISP tech support.
<canthus13> most companies seem to have a policy of 'foist the problem onto someone else no matter what'
<andygraybeal> yea, i have done that for a small isp in lancaster ohio, then i moved out to california and done it for the university in santa cruz
 * canthus13 is trying to find something else right now. this job is killing his soul.
<andygraybeal> luckily after 'helldesk' they moved me to 'workstation support'
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 *almost* jumped on a support analyst position... til he noticed that it was a contract position. :/
<andygraybeal> sometimes contracts get extended or are just there to see if you are the correct 'fit' for the company.
<canthus13> 50% pay increase, but only lasts 3 months. :/
<andygraybeal> have you tried a 'temp agency' i did that for a bit before i got hired ful ltime with benies.
<canthus13> I'm full time with benefits right now, and have 2 kids and another on the way.. I can't really jump off like that. If that position would actually go full time, I'd jump on it in a heartbeat. It's doubtful, though. I've come to realize that any recruiter with a heavy indian accent is a bottom feeder dealing in the crappiest positions that nobody can fill.
<andygraybeal> holy crap 3 kids
<andygraybeal> good for you man.
<andygraybeal> yea, i was free-wheeling living out of my car.  eating out of dumpsters and taking showers for interviews at the homelss shelter.
<andygraybeal> i dropped out of life for a while
<andygraybeal> well normal life.
<jrgifford> Unit193: i'm alive.
<jrgifford> or something.
<canthus13> andygraybeal: I'd happily live out of a car if I didn't have a family to feed.
<andygraybeal> i was lukcy
 * canthus13 nods.
<andygraybeal> i'm never going to accept a microsoft support job ever again though
<andygraybeal> i'm working on trying to become a farmer :)
<andygraybeal> part time farmer atleast.
<andygraybeal> it might kill me though
<andygraybeal> i do need to lose weight though
<canthus13> Heh.
<andygraybeal> yea, soon we're gonna run out of oil and eletricity
<andygraybeal> it's my backup plan
<canthus13> Nah. Soon we'll be forced to use nuclear power.
<jrgifford> canthus13 is right, nukes are the way to go.
<andygraybeal> until it poisons everything.
<andygraybeal> aight, i got 12.04 final beta installing now.
<canthus13> andygraybeal: god help your soul.
<andygraybeal> hahaha :) yes.
<andygraybeal> good thing i'm athiest.
<andygraybeal> or whateve.r. i don't even want to say 'athiest'
<andygraybeal> i believe in smoking weed.
<canthus13> Atheism is a religion, much like other religions: out to stamp out all other religions and convert people to itself.
<andygraybeal> yea, i just want to legalize it.
<andygraybeal> i'm like.. doods. it's a plant whats' the big deal.
<andygraybeal> so take that back about atheism.
<andygraybeal> i prey to the ganja god.
<andygraybeal> pray? prey? omg awesome.
<andygraybeal> is that overheating thing fixed for thinkpads in 12.04?
 * canthus13 has no idea.
<canthus13> Guess you'll find out?
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> ah yes, power regression
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: the power regression? its all ok for me now
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, cool, are you running 12.04 ?
<jrgifford> yeah, 12.04
<andygraybeal> rock on!
<jrgifford> although i didn't really have issues with it on 11.10
<andygraybeal> okay, we'll see how i fair.
<jrgifford> (ThinkPad T61 and a HP laptop)
<andygraybeal> cool
<andygraybeal> anyone work with kerberos?
<jrgifford> paultag: that looks like anything but unity.
<jrgifford> more like a screwed up windows 7
<gilbert> andygraybeal: we usually use the same venue for consistency
<andygraybeal> gilbert, cool
<gilbert> andygraybeal: i tried varying location to get people in from other parts of columbus, but lost the regulars when we went to the other locations
<gilbert> andygraybeal: so i would say a single location is best
<andygraybeal> nice, good to know you experimented.
<andygraybeal> i wonder if it will concern people because i also co-own the venue :)
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: it won't.
<andygraybeal> self-promo .. but we as a businuess use ubuntu too!
<gilbert> andygraybeal: i certainly don't see that as an issue
<gilbert> andygraybeal: is it a restaurant?
<andygraybeal> and bar
<andygraybeal> and manufacturing
<jrgifford> food, yay. yeah, no problem.
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> gilbert, i was impying yes. sorry for vagueness.
<paultag> jrgifford: it looks like unity, totally :)
<paultag> the nav-bar thing
<jrgifford> paultag: everything is on the wrong side! ;D
<paultag> you can change that!
<paultag> (wait, can you?)
<jrgifford> (not for unity, and not right now)
<paultag> hahahahahahaha
<paultag> so much fail
<jrgifford> sane defaults man, sane defaults.
<paultag> jrgifford: correction made
 * jrgifford shuts down his computer
<jrgifford> i'll chill with everyone on irc when i'm back... cya guys
<paultag> challah
<andygraybeal> omg, whiskey is saying my name
<paultag> anyone here want to feel like a hotshot coder?
<paultag> I need a real ricer
<paultag> seriously, this is a big task
<andygraybeal> maybe i'm ignorant, but that seems a little bit racists.
<paultag> andygraybeal: nah, like, someone who's used to hotroding stuff that doens't lend it's self to such things
<paultag> you've never heard that before?
<paultag> anyway, I need someone to really slam a clutch hack out
<andygraybeal> ricer, asian car modifications.. nevermind :)
<paultag> racial epithets aside
<paultag> anyone feel like hacking on some slick code?
<andygraybeal> omg, i'm fed up with getting crap to work in joomla.
<andygraybeal> i bought a new chair, it's a workbench style chair, height-wise.  and the old school mechanical.  so score.
<andygraybeal> used for 30 bucks at the antique store, it was probably too much money but i don't care.
<andygraybeal> it makes me feel better.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-20
<BiosElement> Working with less is weird...
<BiosElement> >.>
<Cheri703> hrm?
<BiosElement> It's a css replacement, dynamically generated css from a 'scripting' language. It's weird since I put less in my static folder...but it's not static. >.>
<Cheri703> ah
<BiosElement> I mean...it sorta is...but it really isn't haha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-21
 * canthus13 screams a little.
<canthus13> 3 servers down all at once. :/
<Cheri703> canthus13: :(
<canthus13> Yeah.  Power surge, I guess. I've got one machine back up, but my media server is toast... And it's the only machine with sata ports. :/
<canthus13> the drives seem to be OK, but...
<canthus13> blah.
<canthus13> can't even get the boot drive up, which is ATA, 'coz the media server is 64 bit and the others are 32. :/
<Cheri703> :/
<canthus13> I feel like my arm was cut off without my servers. :/
<paultag> canthus13: oh shit
<paultag> yeah, when mine go down, I feel sick
<paultag> they all have very important cron jobs
<canthus13> Mine was my media, shell, and mail server. :/
<thafreak> canthus13: time to replace with VMs :)
<thafreak> two vm hosts in HA setup ;)
<thafreak> Anyone ever try gamin in virtualbox with 3d acel enabled?
<thafreak> i haven't built a windows gaming computer in probably 7-8 years...so i figure the games i have laying around here should play no problem...
<thafreak> i think the newest games i have are like fear and knights of the old republic
<canthus13> thafreak: I was planning on that... but my machine that was going to host them got fried. :/
<thafreak> ouch...yeah i read that
<canthus13> not too bad... I just need a new PSU, motherboard, and possibly ram.
<thafreak> haha oh is that all
<canthus13> less than 100 bucks.  Plus a CPU upgrade.
<thafreak> not a very good psu then ;)
<canthus13> thafreak: Meh. I can get a decent 400 watt PSU for about 20 bucks.
<thafreak> depends on your definition of decent i guess ;)
<yano> ooh, http://irc.tc/freenode/ubuntu-us-oh/
<Unit193> yano: I have pisg stats too. You know who runs that?
<yano> Unit193: nope, i found it a while ago when searching logs for another channel on google
<yano> i made my own version of pisg that parses loggy.py logger, https://github.com/myano/pyloggystats
<yano> well i built that parser from scratch
<yano> this is the logger i use, https://github.com/myano/yanovich.net/blob/master/logs/loggy.py
<canthus13> You paresed with scratch?
<canthus13> *parsed
<yano> from
 * canthus13 didn't know scratch was capable of parsing.
<canthus13> :)
<yano> huh
<yano> oh, lol
<canthus13> My kids play with scratch.
<yano> Sean B. Palmer originally wrote loggy.py, but i added a few things
 * canthus13 nods.
<yano> and pisg doesn't parse those logs
<Unit193> Pisg didn't parse mine, had to add/change it.
<yano> and the older logs for the channel i run it in was storing logs with eggdrop v1.6.19
<yano> here is a view of my logs, from a while ago, https://yanovich.net/.swhack/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-22
<Cheri703> Question for my independent contractor comrades: is there a preferred way of tracking/billing/invoicing time? Ideally something android based/integrated?
<dzho> one sees all sorts of time tracking apps out there
<dzho> last time I tried to use one was on Palm OS days, though.
<dzho> pre HP palm
<Cheri703> yeah, I found a time tracking app that I think will be good, is free and allows export to google docs and others as csv
<dzho> oh yeah?
<dzho> will be interesting to read what it is, how it works out for you . . .
<Cheri703> it is called "time recording"
<dzho> what a catchy name :-)
<Cheri703> I know, it is SUPER clever...though better a simple name than one that is cryptic and has nothing to do with the product
<dzho> very much so, yes
<canthus13> Umm.. when you're dealing with a business, what bookkeeping software do you suggest? I can't find *any* satisfactory bookkeeping software for linux that can replace something like ACT or Peachtree or Quickbooks.
<Cheri703> I have gnucash and it is the awesome :) don't use it for business stuff, but I think it was thafreak who was talking about it (apologies if it wasn't)
<canthus13> Getting someone to switch to that from an accounting suite they already know is like taking someone out of a caddilac and trying to get them to drive a stick-shift diesel semi. :?
<Cheri703> but it is actually pretty decent, it is full double entry accounting
 * canthus13 nods.
<skellat> Here's what we've got so far for Burning Circle 68: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~skellat/burningcircle/burningcircle/revision/4#BC-68.txt
<paultag> ach, god
<paultag> I wanted to say hi
<paultag> that was hella quick join/part
<canthus13> paultag: join > ctrl-v > part
<Unit193> You could do it faster...
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm sure an irssi script could be written to do it...
<paultag> canthus13: >:(
<paultag> brbs
<Unit193> Heh, I have some nice ones. :P
<jrgifford> Argh. I come back from a weekend. and somehow my hard drive is FULL. and I mean FULL.
<canthus13> jrgifford: yay logfiles.
<jrgifford> exxxxacctly.
<jrgifford> whats really confusing is that it was OFF, completely OFF all weekend.
<jrgifford> "/dev/sda6            51G   49G     0 100% /"
<canthus13> awesome. :)
<jrgifford> oh... thunderbird is the culprit.
<jrgifford> it trying to download all 1.5GB of my email from this weekend.
<canthus13> that's a ridiculous amount of email. o.O
<jrgifford> yeah, it is
<paultag> 2309 MB of your 7703 MB ← my Gmail (alone)
<canthus13> "I have wireless now, so I cut off all the wires and it stopped working."
 * canthus13 facepalms.
<jrgifford> fun, so i gained roughly 5-6GB of logfiles in an hour
<jrgifford> because I had ufw set to log everything, and forgot to turn it off
<jrgifford> 1D10T error
<Unit193> Heh, I had a good one when a log grew to about 13-19G, took up all free space.
<jrgifford> nice, not bad.
<Unit193> Yes bad. :P
<jrgifford> biggest log file i've ever had to deal with was 23GB, the apache logs for a web server hadn't been rotated in 8 months.
<jrgifford> after i did that, within a week it was back to 1GB.
<Unit193> I had a great apache error log, it was HUGE. (Don't know how large, but not saying larger than 23G)
<jrgifford> whats really fun is looking at the user agent strings for those logs
<jrgifford> and seeing crazy things like outlook visiting your site
<jrgifford> and IE5
<jrgifford> *IE6
<canthus13> jrgifford: If it didn't freak out certain websites, I'd have Apple //e ProDOS 1.8 in my user agent. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-15
<yano> very
<jrgifford> yano, incredibly talkative.
<yano> yes, i am very talkative
<paultag> moo
<yano> meep
<skellat> moo
<jrgifford> paultag, so you got a big following of your language, eh?
<paultag> jrgifford: a bit!
<jrgifford> :)
<paultag> it's got quite a community so far
<paultag> pretty quite
<jrgifford> :D
<paultag> jrgifford: if you want to hang out; #hy here on freenode
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us and links to our resources out at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/sites/default/files/BC-110.ogg
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us and links to our resources out at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/143
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us and links to our resources out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/143
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/143
<jrgifford> paultag, i'm not really a python or a lisp guy, but sure. ;D
<paultag> \o/
<canthus13> yay explosions.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-16
<skellat> "Considering Boston": http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/04/34-considering-boston/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-17
<skellat> If anybody is looking for a conundrum to fiddle with: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282213/is-there-a-guide-to-debian-lives-seemingly-undocumented-ubuntu-extension
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/143 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580
 * Unit193 pulls the tag.
<pulltag> zomg :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-20
<skellat> paultag: SitRep?
<paultag> skellat: safe.
<skellat> Unlike the Cylons, there is a plan: https://plus.google.com/116070181546687340819/posts/bQu1pZux4Xg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-21
<skellat> canthus13 thafreak Derath-Srvr TheErk Ping
<canthus13> Eh?
<skellat> canthus13: Hello
<skellat> Just trying to an alternate route than e-mail to follow-up after the ReLoCo leads inquiries were sent out two weeks ago trying to see how the ReLoCos are doing and if they're still active
<canthus13> skellat: There never really has been a Toledo reloco.  I got put into it as a placeholder more than anything. :/
<skellat> canthus13: Okay
<skellat> Thank you.  You're the second person to respond.
<skellat> We may have ReLoCos out there but they don't seem to exist anywhere that can be found or communicated with
<Unit193> Just soon-to-be two here locally, soo...
<skellat> :-/
<skellat> "We have over 400 members claimed.  45% choose to receive mailing list e-mail.  0.05% are active in the IRC channel."
<skellat> I'm still in the middle of writing out the explanation of next steps.
<skellat> And I do think before the end of the month we're going to have a telephone conference call via TalkShoe.
<skellat> And Cheri is gone
<skellat> Crap
<Unit193> She'll be back, it was a quit not a part.
<skellat> Unit193: Alrighty
<skellat> We've got a release coming Thursday and not enough people in one geographic area to round up for a release party
<skellat> I dunno.  Are there enough people who could converge on Cleveland Friday or Saturday?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/143 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Current monthly team report-in-progress: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/Current
<skellat> Statewide Conference Call (Raring Ringtail Release Party) is set for Thursday night at 9 PM via TalkShoe.com.  Call-in to 724-444-7444, conference ID is 127739, then hit 1# unless you have a TalkShoe account.  Everybody joins the call muted initially.  No set length for the event.
<Unit193> For what reason?
<skellat> Unit193: For what reason what?
<skellat> As to everybody being muted initially, it just allows for a clean start to the event
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-14
<starrats> hello everyone
<belkinsa> Long time no see
<starrats> yes it has been, how have you been belkinsa and how are your studies coming along?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-17
<starrats> hello again b elkinsa
<starrats> belkinsa
<belkinsa> Hey there, we are not having any release parties for the team.
<starrats> ah okay
<belkinsa> We are still very inactive to get something going.
<Unit193> Everyone is on 14.04 anyway, what's the point? ;)
<belkinsa> Not everyone.
 * belkinsa still on 13.10
<starrats> lol hello again Unit193
 * starrats just got rid of 13.10 on VBox and put on Debian'xfce Wheezy to play with
<Unit193> Yeah, I still have one on 13.10 and one on 12.04, but nevertheless.
<starrats> be back on tomorrow,
<starrats> good afternoon everyone!
<andygraybeal> :)
<starrats> I hear Ubuntu 14.04LTS has been released, well in Europe from my source over there, but anyway congratulations to you all!!
<starrats> hello again
<ronnoc> Happy release day everyone!
<paultag> :D
<paultag> you toO!
<paultag> \m/
<paultag> starrats: thanks!
<belkinsa> Thanks!
<belkinsa> You too!
<ronnoc> \m/
 * dzho is getting All The ISOs
<belkinsa> And I'm geting that blog post written as we speak
<belkinsa> dzho, why?
<ronnoc> I'm seeding kubuntu torrents atm, then will move on to the others
<dzho> belkinsa: a) to see the torrents and b) so I can slap them on a keychain drive and share
<belkinsa> AH
<starrats> you are welcome paultag!!  :)
<dzho> ronnoc: good point.  I've just got the vanilla (gnome) versions, but I'm a lubuntu user, too, so I should get those too eventually.
<belkinsa> I used the Ubuntu torrent and it was way faster.
<belkinsa> 15 minutes vs 2 grs
<belkinsa> hrs*
<dzho> the biggest bandwidth help now of course seems to be desktop-amd64
<starrats> brb
<ronnoc> yea plus saves bandwidth and server-slamming :)
<dzho> didn't take much time at all for my upload to hit 3GB there
<Unit193> dzho: Using any loopback config with grub to boot them all? :D
<dzho> heh
<dzho> I see the words but I do not understand them together like that.
<Unit193> I'm seeding the xubuntu ones because I already about had them, quick zsync up and they were done.
<dzho> oh.
<ronnoc> nice
<dzho> Unit193: yeah, I didn't hop on the betas
<belkinsa> And done: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/04/17/14-04-release-today/
<jenni> [ 14.04 Release Today | The Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1hQ1I0U
<Unit193> dzho: I'm part of the Xubuntu team, I keep the dailies around if I could.
<ronnoc> I should add the linuxtraker.org trakers as well...
<Unit193> Upgraded this computer to trusty a couple months back or so. ;P
<dzho> damn my $EMPLOYER network connection
<dzho> aws hosted stuff is so slow
<Unit193> So there's linuxtracker, but sf.net or something needs to set up something for opensource projects. :/
<ronnoc> dzho: yea might as well seed them all :)
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> Ubuntu Canada is having a release party via Hangouts
<belkinsa> If you want to join in.
<ronnoc> that's a great idea
<Unit193> Crash the party! :D
<belkinsa> Jono Bacon came
<ronnoc> nice. I have no cam atm on this PC :/
<ronnoc> Next release we can have an ohio party
<belkinsa> Yeah, since there is no holidays when 14.10 will be released
<belkinsa> Or via Hangouts is your idea.
<ronnoc> well hangouts if a RL event can't happen
<ronnoc> or maybe both - why not
<belkinsa> Both seem to be a mess when in a public place.
<belkinsa> But we could try.
<ronnoc> if it's somewhere with good wi-fi we should be OK
<ronnoc> like a uni
<belkinsa> Yeah...well maybe not a uni
<ronnoc> or a Panera Bread
<belkinsa> Or that.
<andygraybeal> :)
<belkinsa> You guys want to do one now?
<belkinsa> An at home one?
<belkinsa> Just via Hangouts
<andygraybeal> i'v enever used it before
<andygraybeal> and besides i don't think anyone would want to see my mug
<belkinsa> lol
<andygraybeal> i'll join though to see what hangouts is
<andygraybeal> if you want to start it
<belkinsa> Sure.
<andygraybeal> i assume all i need is a modern browser
<andygraybeal> and a google account
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<jenni> [ Google+ ] - https://j.mp/1hQsVk8
<belkinsa> Yeah, you need a plug in of Hangout and a modern broswer
<andygraybeal> k installing plugs
<belkinsa> Nice dreads
<andygraybeal> hah this is hilarious
<andygraybeal> htanks
<belkinsa> Mute Jeff
<andygraybeal> who are you belkins?
<belkinsa> Okay, I'm making a new hangout
<belkinsa> One sec
<andygraybeal> my webcam sucks
<andygraybeal> it's probably a good thing though
<belkinsa> WHo you are on G+
<andygraybeal> 'andy graybeal
<andygraybeal> i think
<belkinsa> One
<belkinsa> sec
<jenni> oh baby
 * belkinsa SLAPS jenni
<andygraybeal> who has the strange accent?
<andygraybeal> micheal i think
<belkinsa> Dunno
<belkinsa> Yeah, he is from London
<andygraybeal> yea, this is awesome
<belkinsa> Did Jeff leave again?
<ronnoc> someone should record it and send to Youtube :)
<belkinsa> It's not on air anymore
<ronnoc> ahhh :/
<andygraybeal> what does 'on air' mean?
<belkinsa> Streaming live to YouTube
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kghttps://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<jenni> [ Google+ ] - https://j.mp/1hQuHSt
<belkinsa> Sorry
<ronnoc> Yeah there are "hangouts" and then there are "hangouts on air"
<ronnoc> that go to youtube or twitch
<belkinsa> The on air ones do
<ronnoc> right
<andygraybeal> i cannot make out what 'svetland' is saying
<andygraybeal> 'svetlana' it is very distorted
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry.
<belkinsa> Stupid mic
<andygraybeal> are you svetlana ?
<belkinsa> Yup
<andygraybeal> yes, sounds like voice syntheziser :)
<andygraybeal> a very bad one :)
<andygraybeal> my picture looks like mud though :)
<belkinsa> If you want #ubuntu-ca
<andygraybeal> where is jeff?
<belkinsa> It's cool, I have seen worse
<belkinsa> Eggroll place in Canada.
<andygraybeal> oh this is #ubuntu-ca ?
<andygraybeal> nice
<belkinsa> Yeah, they are active.
<andygraybeal> i heard them talking about lake erie!!
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<belkinsa> It's the first 53 minutes of the hangout that is on air
<andygraybeal> are you in canada
<belkinsa> Me?  No?
<belkinsa> NO*
<andygraybeal> cool
<belkinsa> Sorry
<andygraybeal> cinci
<andygraybeal> i see
<belkinsa> Yup
<andygraybeal> that was awesome!!!
<andygraybeal> does google have a 'desktop control' feature?
<belkinsa> Where are you from?
<belkinsa> Dunno.
<andygraybeal> i live in southeastern ohio
<belkinsa> Where?
<andygraybeal> next to parkersburg and athens
<belkinsa> So not close to cinci
<andygraybeal> it's aewsome, i have 20 acres of property
<andygraybeal> them morels should be poppin!!
<andygraybeal> no, the other side of the state
<andygraybeal> are you from ohio?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-18
<belkinsa> I'm not an native Ohioan, I'm from Moscow, russia but move dto Ohio when I was 3 years old, 20 years ago.
<andygraybeal> holy shit!
<andygraybeal> that is awesome
<andygraybeal> i moved away for 7 years to santa cruz ca
<belkinsa> That's cool.
<andygraybeal> but that was 10 yrs ago and i'm back here now!
<andygraybeal> what was my name in the hangout?
<belkinsa> I didn't catch it
<belkinsa> Andy I think.
<andygraybeal> it said "you" hah
<jrgifford> hello from 14.04!
<dzho> I wonder what sort of dent in immediate (fsvo "immediate") uptake 14.04 is going to see in the face of the longer support cycle for 12.04?
<ronnoc> dzho: I would think if it were a production / professional environment, you wouldn't see a mass-move until 14.04.1
<ronnoc> That's the safest strategy - let the inevitable few missed or newly-discovered bugs  get ironed out
<ronnoc> and wait for the first point release, which will be over the summer
<Unit193> 12.04 won't offer the upgrade *until* 14.04.1...
<andygraybeal> nice
<andygraybeal> that sounds safest
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-19
<dzho> andygraybeal: ronnoc:  Yes, it does seem safest.  So much so that I expect people were already doing that at the previous LTS transitions.
<dzho> so, what I'm wondering is on top of that.
<dzho> people waiting well beyond even the next minor update
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> it might not be aewsome, but i told people who i loaded up 12.04 in 2012.. that they could wait till 5 yrs and then think about moving
<andygraybeal> single user customers
<andygraybeal> that is
<ronnoc> andygraybeal: nothing wrong with that. Esp. if the hardware has a few years on it
<andygraybeal> ronnoc_, rad :)
<andygraybeal> thanks
<ronnoc> andygraybeal: sure thing
<Unit193> Emailing people. :3
<ronnoc> Unit193: What's this "email" thing you speak of?
<Unit193> ronnoc: It's where you contact people via a longer means, when you should just be contacting them on IRC. :D
<Unit193> IRC, but allows more text.
<ronnoc> Unit193: sounds uber neat-o!
<jrgifford> with a higher latency
<Unit193> Yeah, and fear factor.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-20
<andygraybeal> wake up wake up
<andygraybeal> today i sgonna be a goooood day
<andygraybeal> yesterday was awesome
<andygraybeal> omg
<andygraybeal> winter was very hard
<Unit193> I've been awake for hours. :P
<Unit193> Happy easter.  I'm personally very fond of winter.
<andygraybeal> yea come february ... i start to wonder about my sanity
<belkinsa> Happy Easter all (this includes Orthodox).
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-13
<Unit193> OLF planning meeting, btw.
<dzho> #ohiolinux is one of those channels that never quite makes it into my irssi settings 
<Unit193> My OFTC irssi basically just has a text file with /join #foo, I need to actually setup proper autojoins.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-14
<thafreak> dzho: sorry...i didn't see your mention the other day :)
<thafreak> I should configure my irssi better
<Unit193> No notify-remote?  hilightwin?
<thafreak> any of you fine folks play with any ubiquiti hardware?
<thafreak> I'm considering buying one of their edge switches
<jrgifford> thafreak: I love their router
<jrgifford> and i love their switches
<jrgifford> and i love their access points
<jrgifford> this is the gateway drug to UBNT: https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/nanostationm/
<jenni> [ Ubiquiti Networks - NanoStation®M ] - https://j.mp/1aZKXRb
<jrgifford> i have 2 of these @ work: https://www.ubnt.com/accessories/toughswitch/
<jenni> [ Ubiquiti Networks - TOUGHSwitch™ ] - https://j.mp/1aZKZIE
<jrgifford> and one of these: https://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter-pro/
<jenni> [ Ubiquiti Networks - EdgeRouter™ PRO ] - https://j.mp/1aZL7Ig
<jrgifford> and the pro variant of these: https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-ap/
<jenni> [ Ubiquiti Networks - UniFi® AP ] - https://j.mp/1aZLbrt
<jrgifford> thafreak: long story short, they build great stuff.
<jrgifford> needs to get sued over the GPL though
<Unit193> Soo, yes you use a lot. :D
<jrgifford> and https://www.ubnt.com/unifi-voip/uvp/ is on backorder at my normal supplier, but i'm waiting for one of these.
<thafreak> their phone?
<thafreak> Do you know anything about their phones actually?
<thafreak> Are they vanilla sip and you just use them with your pbx, or do they have their own pbx?
<jrgifford> I don't know
<thafreak> ah ok
<jrgifford> I'm getting one for 2 reasons:
<jrgifford> 1. i don't like my samsung desk phone.
<thafreak> I'm interested to know when you get one
<jrgifford> 2. I want to tinker with one.
<thafreak> I buy one of each thing alot for experimenting
<thafreak> write it off as R&D costs :)
<thafreak> I have a used (from ebay) hp switch and a cheap dumb gigabit switch, and I think both are starting to flake a bit
<thafreak> so I was going to replace them with the edge switch 24 port
<jrgifford> let me put it this way: If you don't mind their GPL infractions, getting the UBNT stuff is a good move.
<thafreak> since all the other decent brands (HP, even Dell) all seem to cost > $300 for their entry level web managed switches
<jrgifford> http://libertybsd.net/ubiquiti/
<jenni> [ Four ways Ubiquiti Networks is creatively violating the GPL ] - https://j.mp/1JH1YuB
<thafreak> i seem to remember seeing they were using vyatta for there edge routers
<jrgifford> it's a fork, yeah
<thafreak> that sucks...wish they were better citizens
<jrgifford> Yeah... i didn't know about that until after we had already bought all their stuff.
<jrgifford> which is why i recommend their hardware. not their ethics.
<jrgifford> the SEC got 'em for some shady stuff back when they first started trading.
<jrgifford> Has anyone here seen ec2/virtual instances get corrupt partitions more often than their physical counterparts?
<jrgifford> Ours all get corrupted after 10-15 days of uptime.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-15
<dzho> http://www.fsf.org/events/rms-20101017-akron
<jenni> [ Richard Stallman to speak in Akron, OH — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software ] - https://j.mp/1CJvUBH
<paultag> yay, akron
<yano> y u no https
<yano> stallman would be dissapoint
<paultag> yano: email the fsf
<paultag> they should https
<yano> they do
<paultag> 302 redirect
<yano> they just don't do HSTS
<paultag> ahh
<yano> if you use HTTPS Everywhere it forces fsf.org to use https
<yano> and btw, HTTPS Everywhere is now available for Firefox Mobile \o/
<paultag> :D
<jrgifford> I thought stallman doesn't like the certificate authority scheme?
<dzho> remember, this is the guy who has web pages emailed to him
<dzho> so, what stallman "likes" about the web is sort of hard to compare to the experience nearly everyone else who uses it has
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> i'm surprised they have ical documents that open in os x calendar...
<yano> i think ical is an open format
<jrgifford> Yeah, looks like it is. thought it was just a format that everyone was abusing from apple and hadn't gotten sued over.
<yano> ah
<yano> just because it has an "i" in front of it doesn't meant it belogns to Apple :-P
<dzho> see, for instance "inguinal hernia"
<jrgifford> lol
<dzho> (actually, don't see that.  wikipedia article illustration may be considered NSFW)
<jrgifford> kk. won't look.
<thafreak> wow, he's speaking at Kent...I wonder who invited him?
<thafreak> There is a new LUG on campus...wonder if they invited him
<thafreak> The Kent ACM chapter convinced bjarne stroustrup to come give a talk on like c++13 or whatever was the upcoming version at the time
<andygraybeal> https://peoplesjusticeleague.com/  <--- did i mess up the security cert with this site?
<jenni> [ People's Justice League ] - https://j.mp/1DIQd6f
<andygraybeal> my browser says it is fine.
<dzho> wfm
<andygraybeal> thanks dzho
<dzho> mind, we're probably using similar browser and os
<andygraybeal> yea, i have no idea what htis guy is using
<dzho> also, on my S3 with Firefox from f-droid
<andygraybeal> thanks
<dzho> np
<andygraybeal> my firefox and chrome says it is fine
<dzho> yeah, absent trying every browser/OS combination, I think you're in pretty good shape.  Is someone reporting a problem?
<andygraybeal> yea
<andygraybeal> thank you for the help.
<yano> peoplesjusticeleague.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is not trusted because no issuer chain was provided.
<andygraybeal> thank you yano
<yano> yw
<andygraybeal> man.... i thought it did it right.. my browser says it is trusted
<Unit193> If you visit another site that uses the same chain, Firefox will cache it.
<andygraybeal> yano, how do you get that info to come up?
<andygraybeal> is there something i can run to see the same thing you are?
<yano> i tried via Tor Browser Bundle
<Unit193> :cert show
<andygraybeal> so i just need some kind of chain certificate?
<yano> which disables its caching
<yano> yea
<yano> are you using nginx?
<yano> or apache?
<andygraybeal> apache
<dzho> oh, this is an intermediate cert problem then?
<yano> yea
<Unit193> Alioth had that same problem. :D
<yano> you can also check here, https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html
<jenni> [ SSL Checker - SSL Certificate Verify ] - https://j.mp/1CP8Z6O
<andygraybeal> thank yo uyano
<Unit193> It likes my cert, well except for Loki's.
<yano> this might help, http://www.entrust.net/knowledge-base/technote.cfm?tn=7563
<jenni> [ How is the Chain Certificate installed in Apache (OpenSSL)? — Technote Article — Entrust ] - https://j.mp/1CP9bmp
<andygraybeal> yea, i think i understand how to do the chain, but thank you for the docs
<andygraybeal> i think i've done the chain before..... 
<andygraybeal> alight, i have to sharpen some blades.  thank you i will work on this later.  i'm getting so tired of computers.
<dzho> this is where I start alternating between despair and desperately complicated invocations of "openssl s_client"
<andygraybeal> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-16
<thafreak> is it just me, or does anyone else have a feeling we'll be reading a press release one day
<thafreak> that paultag was elected the new debian project leader
<paultag> not this cycle
<paultag> new leader is Niel!
<thafreak> i know
<thafreak> but hearing the announcement of a new leader being elected, made me realize that will probably be paultag one day
<paultag> :þ
<Unit193> Quite frankly, I don't doubt it.  But then again I don't know Debian politics.
<paultag> Folks wanted me to run
<Unit193> paultag: You know Duck?
<paultag> which one
<paultag> the url checker?
<paultag> or
<paultag> darkwing duck
<paultag> or 
<Unit193> Marc Dequènes
<paultag> not sure
<Unit193> Hah, wow.  I just kind of go with "Anyone I interact with will likely be known by paultag" :P
<paultag> hahaha
<cyberanger> Debian politics is a nice way of putting it, feels more like trench warfare some days
<Unit193> Yeah, doesn't help I don't know them so just kind of go on the word of others.  Likely should have gone for an unblock, but was told/thought it didn't have a chance.  Oh well.
<cyberanger> paultag: Oh, btw, Thanks for the writeup on xz compressed kernels on linode
<cyberanger> That gave me a few days worth of headache before I found that post
<Unit193> Wow, bzip doesn't do as much better than gzip as I'd expect when compressing the initrd.
<paultag> cyberanger: sure man! :D
<Unit193> "I seem to have a thing for flame threads, I guess." :D
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-18
<pavlushka> Hello belkinsa, hi hi hi!
<pavlushka> and \o/
<dzho> pavlushka: hello
<pavlushka> Hello dzho!
<dzho> pavlushka: you in Ohio somewhere?
<pavlushka> no dzho , I am from Bangladesh, is it okay to be here?
 * dzho isn't, but has lived in and around Dayton, Cincinnati, and Cambridge
 * pavlushka reading other's mind.
<belkinsa> dzho: pavlushka is my friend and he looks to follow me around.  Am I rite, pavlushka?
<belkinsa> ;)
<belkinsa> dzho: where are you now?
<pavlushka> Sorry belkinsa , I was afk, but hearing from you is like heaven, thanks!
<belkinsa> pavlushka: not a problem, I should be back in action in a few days.
<pavlushka> cant wait!!!!
<pavlushka> \ to see
<pavlushka> \o/
<dzho> belkinsa: wester NY state
<dzho> western*
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/04/18/MORPC-issues-smog-alert.html#
<jenni> [ Smog alert issued today for sensitive groups | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1SnNTHP
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-20
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Hallo.
<PCLine__> Hi Unit193 
<PCLine__> how you doing?
<Unit193> Alive, I believe.
<PCLine__> I think I can verify that you are alive!
<PCLine__> The past few days in this part of Ohio has been great.  Nice weather to get tons of stuff done outside!
<yano> https://noexc.org/wiki/Main_Page
<jenni> [ Northeast Ohio Experimenters Club ] - https://j.mp/1MHa10G
<pavlushka> Hello every one!!!
<yano> howdy!
<pavlushka> yano: doing great, you?
<pavlushka> see you tomorrow!
<yano> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-21
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Dang, dvz has been missing long enough to become expired?
<yano> only takes 10 weeks
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/04/21/parts-of-state-feel-left-out-of-ohio-miracle.html
<jenni> [ Parts of state feel left out of Kasich’s ‘Ohio miracle’ | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/244zeq9
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-22
<yano> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=twitter.com%20columbus%2C%20ohio
<jenni> [ twitter.comcolumbus,ohio - Google Search ] - https://j.mp/1SAzX0l
<yano> http://www.13abc.com/home/headlines/Multiple-shootings-reported-in-Southern-Ohio--376752961.html
<jenni> [ Multiple shootings reported in Southern Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1SzecuP
<yano> https://u.osu.edu/w8lt/
<jenni> [ W8LT - Amateur Radio Club at Ohio State University | Student Organization for Amateur Radio Operators ] - https://u.osu.edu
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-23
<pavlushka> Good Afternoon every one!
<pavlushka> Good Afternoon Unit193 !
<pavlushka> Unit193: busy again in Y I guess, :p
<Unit193> Howdy.
<pavlushka> Unit193: doing fine, you?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-17
<jgould> Hmm....  Grub is broken now... I can't win
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-20
<Unit193> jgould: Finally got all the things working?
<jgould> Yes.  Except Discord won't do audio for some reason
<jgould> No clue on that one... 
<jgould> It would appear that I have *no* sound...  time to trouble shoot
<jgould> Intel audio device, Modules are loaded, but no audio... Hmm...
<Unit193> Heh, shouldn't be too bad.  Also, IIRC I used to "spam" you with daily mailings, right?
<jgould> I am not sure about the "spamming" me.. I don't recall.  I need to find the sound manager for XFCE
<Unit193> pavucontrol
<jgould> Got it!
<Unit193> (Comics spam.)
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2017/04/20/potential-for-strong-storms-in-central-ohio-later-today/
<jenni> [ Potential for strong storms in Central Ohio later today | NBC4i.com ] - https://bit.ly/2pH2Dcf
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-22
<jgould> I could strangle someone at fronttier right now
<jgould> Hmm...  is the trackpad and suspend still quirky on non apple hardware?
<Unit193> I have no issues with suspend, but others might.
<jgould> The system suspends, but wakes up almost instantly...
<Unit193> Hah, well that's useless.  And the trackpad?
<jgould> trackpad is overly sensitive, will click (but then upon typing, disable) and then will not be able to unclick with external mouse, have to wait on disable while typing to time out, then can unclick and stop highlighting things...
<Unit193> Wow...  Yeah as I've always thought, Linux "works" on Apple, but not really.
<jgould> Any off the shelf brands better than others at supporting linux?
<jgould> Laptops...
<jgould> I forgot a word in there
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-23
<jgould> I'm pondering a relayout of my desk... 
<Unit193> Do a standing one! :P
<jgould> I have a really nice corner desk from Ikea (Galant Series) I'm just going to be retooling the way things are laid out on the desk
